# Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher UPDATED: 04/22



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

www.wrestlezone.com/news/572739-exc...champions-finishing-move#.VTVRMEctd80.twitter


> According to WWE sources, the company will be banning Seth Rollins from using the curb stomp finishing move.
> 
> WWE?s feeling about the move, which the WWE World Heavyweight Champion uses as his finisher, is that it?s too much of a direct liability and risk for a head injury. All of sports is trying to be more proactive when it comes to preventing head injuries and concussions, and this is the reason for WWE banning the curb stomp.
> 
> WWE reportedly doesn?t want its top star to be doing that move every night and they also don?t want to be showing it in past clips or videos anymore. This is why last week on RAW when Rollins came out, the video which played during his entrance was primarily just graphics of his name. The normal entrance video for Rollins features a compilation of clips, several of which are him performing the curb stomp.


EDIT:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-on-seth-rollins-using-a-new-finishing-move/



> Regarding rumors of WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins having his Curb Stomp finisher banned by the company, the move has not been banned but Rollins will be using the new DDT-facebuster type move he used on RAW to defeat Dolph Ziggler as his finisher.
> 
> Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter described Rollins using a new move as a "semantic situation" and said WWE does not want to draw attention to the Curb Stomp no longer being used, but it is not banned.


EDIT:

http://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-may-not-have-banned-the-curb-stomp-after-all/



> UPDATE: Well this should be fun. PWInsider has a different take on the story of Seth Rollins phasing out the Curb Stomp. The site reports that WWE management did not ban the curb stomp and instead gave him the new DDT/facebuster-style finisher as a move that can be “used on anyone, anywhere” the way that the RKO can be.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Is this a joke?????


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



brxd said:


> www.wrestlezone.com/news/572739-exc...champions-finishing-move#.VTVRMEctd80.twitter


...you're kidding me.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:lol


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

My sources within WWE can confirm that as of tonight, the Small Package will be replacing the Curb Stomp as Seth's finisher.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I smell bullshit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is a joke right?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The fuck!?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Quit pulling my leg, OP.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This has to be a joke. :cuss:

The curb stomp is one of my favorite finishing moves in the company and is distinct to Rollins.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

He should start using the pheonix splash as his main finisher, and then bring out the curb stomp on special occasions, like when Orton uses the his punt kick.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

What the fuck.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So are we going to forget that Randy Orton's greatest RKO in history never happened or...?

Also in an era where unique finishers have gone out of the fucking window, you choose the one finisher that is quite possibly going to be looked at for years as Seth Rollins's finisher.

God I hope this is a joke.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Holy crap and right when I posted this earlier today in the Randy Orton thread about why the punt kick was banned...

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/5...his-patented-punt-is-banned-due-to-concussion


> When asked on Twitter why he no longer uses the punt, Orton said it's because the move has been banned by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) due to concussion awareness.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> My sources within WWE can confirm that as of tonight, the Small Package will be replacing the Curb Stomp as Seth's finisher.


thats just the right move for that jobber


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I don't really mind the move being banned but WWE's habit of banning past clips is fucking ridiculous. Like anyone would forget what his finisher used to be.. or the possible head traumas the move caused are somehow reversed by that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



brxd said:


> He should start using the pheonix splash as his main finisher, and then bring out the curb stomp on special occasions, like when Orton uses the his punt kick.


The Phoenix splash is a thing of beauty. No way that should be used all the time. The curbstomp looks more devastating and efficient.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I smell a lot of bullshit with this.

...But if it's true then fuck everything. That move is one of the best things Rollins has.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'm being worked aren't I?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I don't even think Seth Rollins has ever legitimately hurt ANYONE with that finisher.

The Pedigree is a hell of a lot more harder on a person's neck and head since a real fuck up CAN kill someone lol


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

God's last gift or bust.


Man I REALLY liked the curb stomp...RIP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> My sources within WWE can confirm that as of tonight, the Small Package will be replacing the Curb Stomp as Seth's finisher.


:clap This post should have much more universal acclaim than what it's received so far.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If the Curb Stomp is banned for being an injury liability, then shouldn't Luke Harper be released from his contract?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Has Rollins ever concussed anybody with that move? Don't think so.

This company is so anti-pro wrestling at this point that I'm done. I just wish they weren't holding up guys like Seth Rollins and Neville so I could watch them in NJPW or the indies.

I hope WWE eventually goes back to Vince's big man fetish so they won't be preventing all of these great talents from wrestling somewhere else.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Are you kidding me? I hope this is kayfabe they are talking about, like evening the odds with Orton not being able to use his RKO. If this is real, then expect Rollins to get a shitty DDT finisher or some other lame "safe" move they give everyone.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Oh do fuck off man!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> Holy crap and right when I posted this earlier today in the Randy Orton thread about why the punt kick was banned...
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/5...his-patented-punt-is-banned-due-to-concussion


Damn. I thought Orton was going to use the punt at Extreme Rules since he can't use the RKO. But all moves in the WWE come with the risk of injury.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

i love how ppl act like its the greatest move ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This has to be a joke, right?

if not :deanfpalm


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This cannot be true. The curb stomp is not a direct strike to the head and the recipient protects his head with his hands. If this move is banned, then DDTs, flying headbutts, and German suplexes will soon follow.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The Curb Stomp is too risky... make that midget Rollins do the Phoenix Splash every night. :vince


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Bullshit. 

They've done a great job getting this move over that there's no way they'd ban it now. The explanation in the OP is silly since this move looks a lot safer to take than a DDT.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Ultimate New Black said:


>


You're not making WWE look strong

Change that sig dammit!

- Vinnie Mac


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Vince, WWE :soft

I can't with this company sometimes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:bryanlol Should have used the dreaded Superman Punch instead, Seth.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They should ban Roman Reigns from using a mic since his promos give me a concussion.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

It says WWE doesn't want him to do the move every night. So, are they kind of treating it as the Punt now??


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

He can do a top rope Rock bottom instead.
Rollins thunder, small package into the holding of the tights


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They're going to ban Neville's red arrow and give him a generic moonsault as a finisher next.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is a joke right ?


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

People will believe anything when it comes to net reports and WWE.

My goodness, he wouldn't have been allowed to use the move in the first place if anyone thought the move could be dangerous. Only an idiot can't see past another click-bait story.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'm guessing this Seth's fault too, right?

If true, this company is gayer than I originally thought. Which would be quite gay, because I thought this company was really gay even before this. :hmm:


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'll believe it when I see it (or not see it in this case).


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Continuum said:


> i love how ppl act like its the greatest move ever.


Maybe they just happen to like it because it's one of the few original finishing moves left?

Pretty easy to figure out, really.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Sucks if true. Curb Stomp is one of my favorite finishers in wrestling.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So sick of this company...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE gonna answer this dirthseet by having Seth curbstomp someone through a table :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



2Slick said:


> Maybe they just happen to like it because it's one of the few original finishing moves left?
> 
> Pretty easy to figure out, really.


i guess thats truuuuuuuuue


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

We know how credible Wrestlezone is. I will open this back up if we get a more credible source on this.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

So apparently there is a rumor going around that the WWE is banning the curb stomp. It's trending on twitter right now. Idk if this is true or not, but if is what do you think about it?

Personally I think it's a joke. If this is actually true then I think it's dumb. Why would you ban the move that Seth literally just closed Wrestlemania with? Also what will be his new finisher? I hope not the phoenix splash. Not that I don't like that move, but I think it's counterproductive for him to be using that on the regular as a heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

inb4 lock.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

I doubt it's true.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/572739-exclusive-wwe-banning-a-current-champions-finishing-move 

I found this. Oh god.... if this is true.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

It's gotta be a joke. I've seen reports from multiple sites but until I see an official report from WWE, I don't buy it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

Yeah, I first saw it on Bleacher Report who then linked an article to WrestleZone. Someone already made a topic about it, but one of the Mods decided that WZ is not credible so they closed it.

I give this one about 30 minutes before it's closed as well.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

Better not ban the Curb Stomp man.
He should bring back that Gods Last Gift as another finisher beside the Curb Stomp and the Phoenix Splash.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

I really hope it's not true. My gosh everything has become so corporate, sterile and politically correct.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

Headliner might need to ban thread making about this topic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

The Memories Brehs 










:mj2


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

Slow news day for dirtsheets it seems.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Banning Curb Stomp?*

Ya, no more threads about this until a credible source reports it.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

According to WWE sources, the company will be banning Seth Rollins from using the curb stomp finishing move.

WWE’s feeling about the move, which the WWE World Heavyweight Champion uses as his finisher, is that it’s too much of a direct liability and risk for a head injury. All of sports is trying to be more proactive when it comes to preventing head injuries and concussions, and this is the reason for WWE banning the curb stomp.

WWE reportedly doesn’t want its top star to be doing that move every night and they also don’t want to be showing it in past clips or videos anymore. This is why last week on RAW when Rollins came out, the video which played during his entrance was primarily just graphics of his name. The normal entrance video for Rollins features a compilation of clips, several of which are him performing the curb stomp. 

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/572739-exclusive-wwe-banning-a-current-champions-finishing-move


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Posted 100000 times bro


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

I didn't know it. How stupid. That's the move he used to win the title at WM! fpalm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Non credible source earlier threads since.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Curbstomp, we hardly knew ya'.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Better not. Shit is legit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Why? He has the best finisher on the roster right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

It one of the safest moves that a guy could use. Nearly zero risk of injury. This is absurd.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*



Ham and Egger said:


> Why are we giving a slow face turn to Kane in 2015!? Can't they just beat his ass into oblivion and write him off for good?


They should do the same for Bryan, at least Kane can wrestle.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

The fuck? They knew he was going to be a top star when they made him heel and he won MITB. Why not decide then? We knew about head trauma and all that at that time too.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*



Big Bird said:


> Non credible source earlier threads since.


Link?


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*



TheGmGoken said:


> Link?


lol sure see for yourself http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...seth-rollins-using-curb-stomp-finisher-3.html


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

I think the banning of this move is relevant to this thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1660434-chronic-injuries-time-reform-wwe.html

I think it's time for some other moves to be banned. Real fighting doesn't have the kinds of injuries seen in pro wrestling because they ban spiking opponents. All forms of spiking and cutters/neck breakers would be at the top of my list of moves that expose the company to bad publicity, if not lawsuits from parents whose kids were paralyzed or killed by a move they saw Randy Orton do.

MMA in the US does not allow spiking or kicking opponents when they are down for good reason. A dead fighter in the middle of the ring is bad for business. If a move can paralyze a person or kill them if performed in reality, then it shouldn't be encouraged on a family show where kids are watching. There are plenty of legit wrestling maneuvers out there that don't expose the WWE to lawsuits. There is no need for kicking someone in the head when they are down-- it's not even wrestling.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Dumb as this is, they'll get away with it.

Hate how the vast majority of dumb mistakes the WWE make ala the Neville name change are little things that aren't going to cause any fan outcry. They build up.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Breaking News : WWE banning Seth Rollin's curb stomp*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/572739-exclusive-wwe-banning-a-current-champions-finishing-move



> According to WWE sources, the company will be banning Seth Rollins from using the curb stomp finishing move.
> 
> WWE’s feeling about the move, which the WWE World Heavyweight Champion uses as his finisher, is that it’s too much of a direct liability and risk for a head injury. All of sports is trying to be more proactive when it comes to preventing head injuries and concussions, and this is the reason for WWE banning the curb stomp.
> 
> WWE reportedly doesn’t want its top star to be doing that move every night and they also don’t want to be showing it in past clips or videos anymore. This is why last week on RAW when Rollins came out, the video which played during his entrance was primarily just graphics of his name. The normal entrance video for Rollins features a compilation of clips, several of which are him performing the curb stomp.


This fucking company smh.. what else are they gonna ban? The skull crushing finale, rko, bull hammer, and anything that touches the head? jesus


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Well, didn't use it tonight, so maybe this is true. Fuck WWE and fuck Linda Mcmahon


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*

No bueno to Seth's new finisher. Shit was not nearly as cool or brutal as his other one. Are you serious right now?? -________-


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Fuck sake. Looks like it's true. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Oh god he didn't use it tonight. No...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

Rollins didn't use the curbstomp to win his match with Ziggler

Sometimes I just cannot understand this company.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Exclusive: WWE Banning a Current Champion Seth Rollins's Finishing Move*

So are they gonna ban all strikes to the face?

Ban all DDT's and face buster variants as well?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*

What was it?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*

You've got to be fucking kidding me xD Wtf was the anticlimactic finish?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*

Of course they won't let him do God's Last Gift, either. WWE gonna WWE. Just waiting for some to blame this on him, too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*

Basically a lesser variation of Dirty Deeds


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ok I merged every thread (closed or not) made about the curb stomp into one since the report looks legit based on Raw's ending.

Terrible move on WWE's part. Pretty soon you won't be able to do a neckbreaker.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*



ShowStopper said:


> Of course they won't let him do God's Last Gift, either. WWE gonna WWE. Just waiting for some to blame this on him, too.


Why would they?? :lol

And doesn't WWE have a concussion case going on?? Probably why they banned it.

Such a shame, was such a brutal finisher. New one is ass, change that shit pronto.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Please just ban all moves and remove the ring.

Sports entertain us Vince. See how long it lasts.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

sucks.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

He used a DDT variant.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

1) Fuck this company.
2) The new one is garbage.
3) It's probably transitionnal though.
4) Please let it be the Paroxysm, since God's Last Gift will be deemed "too dangerous".
5) Fuck this company.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Cena should just give him the spring board stunner.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If this is legit I'm done with WWE, for real. This is the straw that breaks the camel's back for me.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*



The True Believer said:


> What was it?


A version of Dirty Deeds where Seth lands with his back up instead of down.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*



The True Believer said:


> What was it?


A poor man's Dirty Deeds -___-


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE is literally the dumbest company I know....


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They actually did it like the fucking morons they are :lmao :lmao :lmao

Jesus Christ. It's as if they don't want their wrestlers to be ENTERTAINING This company is so shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Stop playing WWE and bring the damn curb stomp back*



Wynter said:


> A poor man's Dirty Deeds -___-


So a poor man's version of a sloppy ass move? Sounds awful.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE bans Seth Rollins from using the Curb Stomp finisher*

"Let's take away the best thing about our current World Champion!" :vince5

Were there any real injuries that happened from the Curb Stomp that would warrant this banning? If not, there's no excuse to ban one of best finishers in the business today.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Out of all of the "exclusive" shit they've gotten wrong before, Wrestlezone gets this one right. fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Hopefully Rollins gets a better finisher at ER. That DDT finisher was garbage.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Maybe it's time to make the Phoenix Splash his finisher. Problem is heels don't have flashy finishers. This current one is horrible, like a cheap knock-off of Ambrose's Double Underhook DDT.

Anyway, RIP Curb Stomp, you will definitely be missed.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Rollins went from having the best finisher to one of the worst finishers in the company. Good job guys.

God this company is retarded.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Does WWE have a concussion case going on or am I wrong?? it could be them trying to PG finishers that have anything head related. Siiiiiigh.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

how will WWE address the issue of curb stomp just disappearing? Surely they can't just think that the fans are this stupid and not say anything.. 

Are they really gonna erase ALL footage of Rollins using the curb stomp? They're really gonna erase all of his memorable moments and tarnish his legacy this way??? So they're NEVER gonna show his MITB cash in since it involved him curb stomping Lesnar and Reigns.. then they probably never gonna show rollins curb stomping Dean Ambrose into the cinderblocks which in my opinion is one of the best moments of 2014.. so in a few years down the line they are never gonna replay these moments just because of a STUPID BAN? wtf is this shit. rollins deserves to have a good legacy not get the Chris Benoit treatment beacuse of something so so so so so stupid


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

God the cacs ITT posting "t-this company ;_;" don't realize that this is a good thing, they're doing it so it won't happen, Jesus Christ the autism and bitching on this site about everything is pathetic, not surprised that most "Smarks" are 15


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fuck U WWE!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

He was gettin' too ova with that finisher, tell him to quit doing it or he's fired. :vince3


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

R.I.P:
1. Punt Kick
2. Curb Stomp.
3. ?????


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

God damn it. One of the best new finishers in years, and something Rollins does extremely well. 

Orton still had the RKO when they banned the Punt... but imagine if the RKO was banned. Where would he be? COME ON WWE. Triple H pedigreed people for decades and nothing happened. It's basically the same bump!

You know what... Triple H should let Rollins have the Pedigree. Why not?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Wynter said:


> Does WWE have a concussion case going on or am I wrong?? it could be them trying to PG finishers that have anything head related. Siiiiiigh.


WWE is just getting soft.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is like taking away HBK's superkick in 1996. I just cannot believe they'd do this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Don't forget.. you can still see the curb stomp and many other "lost moves" on Lucha Underground, Wednesdays on El Rey netowrk!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I know WWE is trying to protect themselves but atleast give Rollins something better than what he had tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So WWE should ban ddt's as well. Rollins needs a non lifting finisher. He better look at the list on WWE 2k15


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So lets get rid of the following moves:

-RKO
-Skull Crushing Finale
-Dirty Deeds
-Zig Zag
-Attitude Adjustment (might land of the back of the head)
-Pedigree
-Bull Hammer Elbow
-The knee that beat John Cena (have they seriously not named this move yet?)
-Chokeslam 
-Tombestone
-Superman Punch
-Brouge Kick
-Powerbomb
-Superkick
-DDT (any variation, including Rollins new "finisher")

plus any basic wrestling move to ever exist. 

These people are trained professionals, not some backyard wrestling idiots.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

It's still real to WWE? do they think Rollins stomp people on the head for real?


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

he should make skywalker (standing shiranui) his finisher


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So ban the Zig Zag then? You're falling on the back of your head in that move.

Ugh. You take away the appeal/marketing package of your NEW WORLD CHAMPION. Just when you think their level of incompetence can't get worse, it does.

Fuck you Chris Benoit. I'm blaming you for this. Rest in Misery. :kobe10


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Before everybody goes crazy here, think about it guys, if this finishing move is dangerous on the wrestlers, and could result in concussions, they should ban it.

Wrestlers' health > anything.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If they were really banning the Curbstomp they should have taken a different approach. They should have had Orton kicked out after two Curbstomps at Extreme Rules and then bam! Rollins brings in his new finisher and wins. Then the next night on Raw Rollins says he found a new finisher and he is no longer using the Curbstomp because it wouldn't keep Orton down.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

That move is really no more dangerous than half the other finishers people are using. Better safe than sorry though I guess. Honestly, wrestling in general could hurt somebody. I think the sports entertainers should just come out and play patty cake or rock paper scissors from now on, then whoever wins, they just kiss each other on the cheek and skip back to the locker room hand in hand. That would be best for the children.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Is there a specific reason because they decided to ban the curbstomp?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Dumbest mother fucking thing this company has done in YEARS, Literally the best finisher i've seen in god knows how long is fucking banned? for what? Must really need to get Romeo Reigns fucking over. I'm so pissed about this its unreal. Heaven forbid someone be UNIQUE in this company!!! It's not like there are a thousand other moves and spots being done that could injure you also, Christ sake.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fuck, if they wanna ban the curb stomp, then ban the Brogue Kick too, and why not the superkick whilst they're at it. And the KO punch, and the Superman Punch, basically anything to the head. This fucking company is pathetic.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Lol I doubt they will address it. Apparently fans have short memories. I seriously hope to god they are trolling us.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Roman Reigns may be hitting people too hard... better ban the Superman Punch before someone gets hurt!


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Ratedr4life said:


> So lets get rid of the following moves:
> 
> -RKO


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ban the Curb Stomp.

Spike DDT? Perfectly OK.


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I can understand getting rid of (most) piledrivers and unprotected chair shots to the head, but the curb stomp actually looked like a fairly safe move for what it was. Definitely more safe than Orton's punt kick was.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47971250 said:


> Before everybody goes crazy here, think about it guys, if this finishing move is dangerous on the wrestlers, and could result in concussions, they should ban it.
> 
> Wrestlers' health > anything.


Ban the RKO


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Might as well ban every other finisher that results in the head being slammed/kicked/stretched/whatever the fuck :sip


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This really irritates me. The curb stomp was a legit badass finisher. 

Now on Sunday we're getting a match with two banned finishers. What's going to be the finish, a DDT? A roll up? What horrible timing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47971250 said:


> Before everybody goes crazy here, think about it guys, if this finishing move is dangerous on the wrestlers, and could result in concussions, they should ban it.
> 
> Wrestlers' health > anything.


Who has been injured by it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47971250 said:


> Before everybody goes crazy here, think about it guys, if this finishing move is dangerous on the wrestlers, and could result in concussions, they should ban it.
> 
> Wrestlers' health > anything.


ut

It's physical contact. If they weak then they need to leave.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If they cant come up with a good finisher for Seth Rollins this might be my breaking point with this company. Its just not a dangerous move and this ban is completely uncalled for. If this is the direction they are going in I want no part of it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:aryalol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This would be a travesty if true.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Headliner said:


> Rest in Misery. :kobe10


This is sick. (don't ban me please).


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This isn't banning the move for wrestlers sake, it's banning it so some dipshit 11 year old doesn't break his friends teeth on some sidewalk somewhere

Blame today's "sue everybody" culture


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

how are they just gonna completely erase seth rollins wrestlemania moment?? he deserved it. wtf this is just bull shit. i hope these fuckers die in a pool of fire


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

They wont. They never do.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Blame Chris Benoit for murdering his family. If that never happens, WWE doesn't get pressure and lawsuits for concussion related injuries, without those WWE doesn't go PG and you get a different product. Thank Benoit


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Ban the RKO


That's a simple front bump. Completely different.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



superuser1 said:


> If they were really banning the Curbstomp they should have taken a different approach. They should have had Orton kicked out after two Curbstomps at Extreme Rules and then bam! Rollins brings in his new finisher and wins. Then the next night on Raw Rollins says he found a new finisher and he is no longer using the Curbstomp because it wouldn't keep Orton down.



More intriguing to go into the match with both the RKO and curb stomp banned. Then have Rollins win with something new.

Either way, I'm disgusted they got rid of it.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Im literally shocked like all of you. Besides the rko that was by far the best finisher. Austin or jr said it in the podcast that when he uses the curb stomp when he's a baby face that's gonna get a huge Pop. Well there goes that. Like what else can this stupid company do to fuck things up. It's so corny now but you can't help but watch I'm so controlled!


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Ban the RKO


Lol, fuck it. RKO > Wrestlers' health.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47971250 said:


> Before everybody goes crazy here, think about it guys, if this finishing move is dangerous on the wrestlers, and could result in concussions, they should ban it.
> 
> Wrestlers' health > anything.


Damn near any move has potential to cause harm if gone wrong, that's why these guys are trained professionals. Rollins has performed the curb stomp cleanly every time from what I've seen. And if you really want to get rid of moves that could cause a concussion, I doubt you'd be left with many maneuvers.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

*re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> This isn't banning the move for wrestlers sake, it's banning it so some dipshit 11 year old doesn't break his friends teeth on some sidewalk somewhere
> 
> Blame today's "sue everybody" culture


u can say this about any finisher. may as well ban every move then


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

If they are worried about people at home doing it well that is stupid because dumb people are going to be dumb regardless.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Man, by the looks of Raw it looks to be true. That's too bad, because the Curb Stomp was a legit badass move and when it's pulled off right by two pros, has minimal chance for injury.

Can't say I'm too excited for what Seth used to finish Ziggler, since it's almost a damn Pedigree.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47971602 said:


> This is justified (You're awesome Headliner).


Thanks. :kobe10


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

His new finisher is not cutting it.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

RIP Curb Stomp :mj2


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

That sucks, cus its one of the best, and most unique finishers in wrestling today.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Yay now he has a generic DDT. Such pussification these days.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seth Rollins debuted the implant DDT, in place of the curb stomp, as his new finisher in his match against Dolph Ziggler on Raw. Rumors have been swirling that Rollins’ curb stomp has been banned by WWE, but we are being told that is not the case.

Rollins will defend the WWE World Heavyweight Championship against Randy Orton in a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I still don't get it, unless you sell it like RVD and Brock did, it probably doesn't even hurt to take it, considering you're effectively putting all the weight on your arms, protecting your head from the bump.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Idiotic.

Let's watch Brock lesner suplex cena on his neck 20 times in a match, but ban a protected head bump? 

As others of said we might as well just get rid of everyone's decent finishers. 

Super kicks, rko, pedigree, tombstones, all versions of ddt's. 

The way things are going everyone will end up with a submission finish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They should minimize the Curb Stomp, not permanently ban it. I was never a fan of the Curb Stomp as a finisher because it required the opponent to actually carry the position more so than Rollins. The Curb Stomp always seemed more like a signature move rather than a finisher.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WTF is this shit? Sonofabitch. :no:

Can't wait until they change their name to WPE (World Pillow Entertainment)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Curb Stomp?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> Seth Rollins debuted the implant DDT, in place of the curb stomp, as his new finisher in his match against Dolph Ziggler on Raw. Rumors have been swirling that Rollins’ curb stomp has been banned by WWE, but we are being told that is not the case.
> 
> Rollins will defend the WWE World Heavyweight Championship against Randy Orton in a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules.


Then why use a new finisher if the old one isn't banned? You don't see Orton breaking out the O-Zone for shits and giggles.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Rollins' new finisher name? "what happened to the Curb Stomp" ? lol..


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

the brogue kick is wayyy more dangerous especially with a man as big as sheamus


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is called the Reality Era, yet WWE is still going in this generation's direction of making the world a giant pillow.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Flare of Ra said:


> More intriguing to go into the match with both the RKO and curb stomp banned. Then have Rollins win with something new.
> 
> Either way, I'm disgusted they got rid of it.


that could've surely worked too.....rollins bans the rko and orton bans the curbstomp...and the cage match stipulation could have been added by default since it's extreme rules anyway


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

But guys, that RKO at the end of Raw, was AWESOME! The beauty of Orton.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

*uttahere They took the only thing that made Seth remotely threatening and gave him a wack ass DDT. "YOU CAN'T STEP ON THEIR HEAD, BUT YOU CAN SLAM THEM ON IT!" :kobe*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Such a tame move compared to stuff I'm seeing regularly in other wrestling promotions.

Oh well, whatever.


----------



## PunchWalk (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Not a whole lot of people are watching RAW nowadays, so I don't think many will notice.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

*In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47972178 said:


> But guys, that RKO at the end of Raw, was AWESOME! The beauty of Orton.


Soiled damn it! It was soiled!


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

I doubt they banned it for being too dangerous. It would be more likely because it looks violent. It's a kids show after all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ya'll just don't get it...:trips7


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Guess Lesnar can't call him Mr Curb Stomp anymore


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Is it confirmed banned or just a rumour? 

Makes no sense he's been using it for ages, why ban it now.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



WRabbit said:


> *In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*


You can burn your house down if you don't know how to use an oven. Let us ban the Food Network.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



WRabbit said:


> *In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*


so could every move in the history of wrestling. :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



WRabbit said:


> *In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*












WWE did their part. Not their fault at all.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Guys the shooting star that Neville does can kill a man. I tried it earlier today ended up with a broken neck. I am having my nurse type this for me...Lets ban this move as well and have him perform a plain vanilla standing elbow (obviously with protection gear on) from the top rope.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fuck kids

So sick of this country's obsession with protecting them from everything. That's their stupid, fucking parents' job


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fuck

This

Company


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*

While everyone is going to take this time to paint WWE as the devil for making Seth Rollins change his finisher, you can thank the wrestlers currently suing WWE for the change. Three wrestlers just added their name to an active lawsuits claiming WWE caused their concussions and brain damage. Trying to defend yourself against real action lawsuit claiming to be safe while your WWE Champion is "curb stomping" wrestlers on the current roster doesn't send the right message. Seth will be fine, it not in end of the world but this just gives smarks something else to whine because it's not their money.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



WRabbit said:


> *In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*


Yeah, ban wrestling moves because some dumb fucks out there might emulate it and get themselves injured. 

Also, not one person has been injured by the curbstomp in the 2 years Seth has been using.

Take your white knighting and get the fuck unkout


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

*R.I.P. Curb Stomp*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*










i hope the crowds start chanting curb stomp cause :fuckthis


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



WRabbit said:


> *In addition to protecting the wrestlers, there have been several fatal injuries caused by children emulating wrestling moves in the past. The curb stomp and punt could both be deadly if not done properly, which is a good reason for WWE to eliminate the moves.*


So you can't kill someone with a DDT? Or the children's champion slamming people on their backs as a finisher? :drake1


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Rockstar said:


> Ya'll just don't get it...:trips7


There's absolutely nothing to "get". 

Don't see the logic of these guys defending this asinine decision.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*

yeah three months from now this will all be forgotten


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The pussification of wrestling continues....


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*

This is the future of advertising in Stephanie's words....WWE displaying care towards its fans. I want a Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory Pillow Fight match.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

GOD this just ruined my day.. they're never gonna mention Rollins WM moment ever again because of this shit, since he used to curb stomp to win the match. Pisses me off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

When you play sports you risk getting injured or having a concussion. That doesn't mean you don't play unless you're a bitch.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*

I think people would be less irritated about it if they replaced it with something half way decent. But what kind of move was that he did? Looked like some weird reverse face planting DDT pedigree thing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:deanfpalm that is all

It's like every week Vince asks himself how he can make his product worse


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They really want to make me stop watching completely, right?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is about as dumb as it gets. Why the fuck would you take away his finish when he has spent so much time building the credibility of that move. It was actually one of the better finishers in the company. He just won the fucking title with it FFS. There is a safe way to take a move and I've seen people do it countless times so don't give me that concussion BS.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Arkham258 said:


> Guess Lesnar can't call him Mr Curb Stomp anymore


Starting now, from this moment on, Rollins will be referred to as "Mr Whateverthefuckthatpileofshitwas"


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*

Or maybe we can still blame wwe for not having a union? Or no kind of retirment plan for aging wrestlers? They took the curb stomp but lets see if they ease up on some of the dumb ass gimmick matches. 

Or lets see if they still punish and de push guys all the way back to the bottom for being injured. Maybe use more of the wrestlers you have to fill a three hour show? Instead of the same handful of wrestlers in the same matches every week.

But maybe youre right. Lets blame the guys who destroyed their boddies to make a living. God knows those guys ate so many curb stomps. O wait....


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I hope they die in a fire


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

seth rollins has been neutered :mj2


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Honestly, the fucking Style Clash has a more dangerous track record than the Curb Stomp and AJ's still allowed to use it wherever he goes.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

How the curb stomp is done is like 90% performed by the "victim"! What absolute bullshit to ban a great finisher, but they did the same shit to Orton with his Punt.

What's next? Ban normal jabs to the head? Ban superkicks because they are aimed for the head? THIS IS FUCKING WRESTLING!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> There's absolutely nothing to "get".
> 
> Don't see the logic of these guys defending this asinine decision.


There is something to get. Have you ever been in a ring? Have you ever taken a bump? Do you know what's dangerous and difficult to protect yourself against? I'd assume the answer to all of those questions is 'no'.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:vince Time to push Rollins down the card first we ban his finisher then the rest will handle itself properly according to nature dammit.

:vince Roman will get the brass rings dammit not Seth Rollins.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Orton is the ultimate winner here. No Authority.. and no Curb Stomp. RIP Rollins.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: You Can Blame Lawsuits For Banning The Curbstomp*



CornNthemorN said:


> Or maybe we can still blame wwe for not having a union? Or no kind of retirment plan for aging wrestlers? They took the curb stomp but lets see if they ease up on some of the dumb ass gimmick matches.
> 
> Or lets see if they still punish and de push guys all the way back to the bottom for being injured. Maybe use more of the wrestlers you have to fill a three hour show? Instead of the same handful of wrestlers in the same matches every week.
> 
> But maybe youre right. Lets blame the guys who destroyed their boddies to make a living. God knows those guys ate so many curb stomps. O wait....




Let not blame Luther Reigns, a guy who was in WWE for 5 minutes for filing a lawsuit claiming brain damage over 10 years after he put in 3 minutes of ring work with the company. No is WWE is always wrong and you're always right. Devil Devil Devil!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The spear that Roman Reigns does looks dangerous....Lets replace it with a running hug..Oh wait!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Rockstar said:


> There is something to get. Have you ever been in a ring? Have you ever taken a bump? Do you know what's dangerous and difficult to protect yourself against? I'd assume the answer to all of those answers is 'no'.


So as I said before, let's just ban every fucking move that has the head clash with the ground. Not like Rollins has NEVER injured anyone with the move before. Or that there are other objectively more dangerous moves people use the ring that are still allowed. 


It's not fucking rocket science to see that you're wrong.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Breaking News: Roman Reigns' new finisher is the Curb Stomp. So, he can look even stronger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



ComplainingOnline said:


> While everyone is going to take this time to paint WWE as the devil for making Seth Rollins change his finisher, you can thank the wrestlers currently suing WWE for the change. Three wrestlers just added their name to an active lawsuits claiming WWE caused their concussions and brain damage. Trying to defend yourself against real action lawsuit claiming to be safe while your WWE Champion is "curb stomping" wrestlers on the current roster doesn't send the right message. Seth will be fine, it not in end of the world but this just gives smarks something else to whine because it's not their money.



But yet they will still allow DDTs and straight kicks to the head? Both of which have a greater risk of concussions than the curb stomp?

Better ban the Super Man punch and the KO Punch to I guess


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Wow, Rollins new finisher is lame, it's basically a rip off of Ambrose's finisher


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> So as I said before, let's just ban every fucking move that has head clash with the ground. Not like Rollins has NEVER injured anyone with the move before. Or that there are other objectively more dangerous moves people use the ring that are still allowed.
> 
> 
> It's not fucking rocket science to see that you're wrong.


I've seen many mention the RKO. It's completely different, that's a simple front bump. Just because Rollins has never injured someone doesn't mean you wait until he has.

When you get in a ring, train and know what you're talking about, then you can talk, until then, maybe don't.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Bad For Business said:


> Starting now, from this moment on, Rollins will be referred to as "Mr Whateverthefuckthatpileofshitwas"


loved that nickname. mr. curb stomp.. lesnar is so underrated in mic skills


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Maybe it will come back eventually.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



A-C-P said:


> But yet they will still allow DDTs and straight kicks to the head? Both of which have a greater risk of concussions than the curb stomp?
> 
> Better ban the Super Man punch and the KO Punch to I guess


None of those moves look like you stomp the back of someone's head into the ground/concrete/etc (kayfabe). This is nothing more but fake outrage to be outraged. By this time next month no one will even bring this up


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

You guys can thank for NFL over this bull crap.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Too many of these on YouTube, liveleak, documentingreality, ogrishforum, daily motion, theync

https://youtu.be/NAnLN1O_Xb4


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

LOOK AT THIS SHIT: 

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CDFaX3WVIAIS7K2.mp4


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



RKO 4life said:


> You guys can thank for NFL over this bull crap.


Benoit brought lawsuits and bad media attention to the WWE before the NFL. All the post-Benoit changes bought the PG era to light


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Necramonium said:


> LOOK AT THIS SHIT:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CDFaX3WVIAIS7K2.mp4


Looks like they both just fell asleep


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Rockstar said:


> I've seen many mention the RKO. It's completely different, that's a simple front bump. Just because Rollins has never injured someone doesn't mean you wait until he has.
> 
> When you get in a ring, train and know what you're talking about, then you can talk, until then, maybe don't.


Are you baiting or is this legitimate? :lmao

There have been moves that AREN'T banned that have injured wrestlers the past couple of years. Rollins hasn't. Harper dropped Byan on his NECK weeks ago from a suplex. 

ANY fucking move can cause an injury. There is absolutely no logic in getting rid of one that has been of the safest. You don't have to be a wrestler to know this. It's basic common sense. 


Of course it seems like you and the others lack this.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Did somebody forget to change their tampon? 

I'm getting sick of this corporate bs. 
How can you realize after he's been using the move for nearly 2 years and even used it in the main event of the biggest show of the year?? 

Don't be a star. Be a fucking pussy.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The One Man Gang said:


> so could every move in the history of wrestling.


The Punt is associated with Orton and the Curb Stomp with Rollins. I can't recall seeing either move in other feds. The DDT and other "deadly" moves are used worldwide and not primarily by WWE wrestlers as finishing moves.

I don't necessarily agree with the decision to ban either move. Give them a few years and WWE will become wrestling's version of flag football.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Are you baiting or is this legitimate? :lmao
> 
> There have been moves that AREN'T banned that have injured wrestlers the past couple of years. Rollins hasn't. Harper dropped Byan on his NECK weeks ago from a suplex.
> 
> ...


Completely different. Those injuries are caused by a mistake, not a dangerous move.

Keep talking about something you know nothing about though, I guess. :shrug

Marks, the lot of ya'. Can't help but laugh at you guys now. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So fucking lame. Wrestling is stuntwork. It's supposed to be dangerous. And your performers are supposed to be great what they do. Regardless of that, accidents CAN still happen. WWE is so pussified in its quest to seek positive public opinion, they just don't get it. You will NEVER be viewed as anything but a fucking CIRCUS. You are a wrestling company. No one wants your movies. No one wants you being a Senator. No one wants your anti-bullying campaigns. Start being a fucking wrestling company again. 

Accidents will happen no matter what. If they want to avoid ugly headlines, then what they need to do is make sure they help any person who is seriously injured, and make sure they don't want for anything post-wrestling. That's what the NFL got in trouble for. Not helping its players post-football. Football is one of the most physical things in the world, guys are always going to get concussions no matter how many rules they pussify. Wrestling is kind of the same way.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Necramonium said:


> LOOK AT THIS SHIT:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CDFaX3WVIAIS7K2.mp4


What a maneuver that was!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*










Although after looking at a gif again of the new finisher tonight it didn't look _that_ bad. Hopefully that one's just temporary, though. 

Doesn't matter anyway cause we'll be seeing a lot more more of the Phoenix Splash when he turns. :rollins

I'LL MISS THEE CURB STOMP.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seriously? That's like one of the best finishers today, that actually looks like it could finish someone. Stupid WWE


----------



## Delaney 3:16 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE should just force their wrestlers to duct pillows around their head, elbows and knees at this point.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Are you baiting or is this legitimate? :lmao
> 
> There have been moves that AREN'T banned that have injured wrestlers the past couple of years. Rollins hasn't. Harper dropped Byan on his NECK weeks ago from a suplex.
> 
> ...


Could've been curb stomped a few times which is why he's defending it despite the fact Rollins has safely executed the move since he's started using it.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Say good bye to brogue kick, superkick, bullhammer, aa, zig zag...

Because the curb stomp was the safest finish in wwe


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Rockstar said:


> Completely different. Those injuries are caused by a mistake, not a dangerous move.
> 
> Keep talking about something you know nothing about though, I guess. :shrug
> 
> Marks, the lot of ya'. Can't help but laugh at you guys now. :lol


So dangerous that it has never hurt anyone :mj

Nice copout breh.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Rockstar said:


> Completely different. Those injuries are caused by a mistake, not a dangerous move.
> 
> Keep talking about something you know nothing about though, I guess. :shrug
> 
> Marks, the lot of ya'. Can't help but laugh at you guys now. :lol


Lol says the guy who thinks the Curb Stomp is a dangerous move. In reality just like the punt it is safer than any move that has the potential to drop you on your neck.

Oh I forgot, Orton is really kicking the other guy and Seth is really stomping his head into the ground...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> So dangerous that it has never hurt anyone :mj
> 
> Nice copout breh.


Already addressed that. You must've missed it. 

Bunch of people who have never been in a wrestling ring talking about what is and isn't dangerous in a wrestling ring. Never change, WF, never change. :booklel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fuck this shit. Curbstomp rules.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

im more shocked that WrestleZone actually called it .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Rockstar with all due respect you're looking like an idiot right now. It's probably a good idea for you to stop.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ban Cena, his botches can cause harm.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This does actually make me legit curious.. what is the number one move when done either correctly or incorrectly for causing real injuries? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it's the piledriver, anyone else have any ideas/guesses/facts on it?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is another negative side effect from turning WWE to PG.

If kids are hurting themselves imitating wrestling moves, all WWE would have to say is: 

"This isn't a kids show. Kids shouldn't be watching. Our TV14/MA rating is there for a reason."


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE stay with the low blows and they banned those too. Damn....why y'all still supporting this shit is beyond me. They are taking all the fun out of wrestling


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They should ban punches then. Kids can hurt themselves.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:vince "_Paul_"

:trips3 "_Yeah Pop_"

:vince "_It's about the guy who took Roman's belt_"

:trips10 "_We've been over this Vince the fans...._"

:vince "_Yeah, yeah I got it. No Hunter I'm here to make a change one very tiny change_"

:hunter "_Sure_"

:vince5 "_I'm *BANNING *his finishing move Paul it's just too damn dangerous and doesn't make *ROMAN LOOK STRONG* plus John can't sell it right anyways_"

:hogan:rock5unk4:austin3:sasha2:bully:trips7:rollins3

:vince5 "_Oh it's time to go, up up and away DAMMIT #WWELogic_"







My tribute to the Stomp, I will always remember.....


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The funniest thing is the WWE doesnt even understand how the sport works.

It is supposed to look as dangerous as possible while being as safe as possible. They had exactly what they wanted in the Curb Stomp, the wrestler receiving the move really has no chance of hurting themselves unless Seth literally stomps on their head because they are just taking a front bump from an already ready position.

The move looks dangerous but is incredibly safe, as evidenced by the fact nobody has been even close to hurt by it.

They have been telling us the sport is a work for decades now, and now they want to act like its not? Anyone who knows wrestling can see how safe the move is while still admitting it looks like a legit finisher.

I would love for this to be an elaborate work but based on there being no storyline and winning with a move that the receiving wrestler literally does the exact same bump, it is simple stupidity at its finest.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I haven't taken the time to read thru this so not sure it this has been said.....

The curb stomp isn't really a wrestling move. It reminds me of street thug shit, like Edward Norton's movie "American X" (1998). If this is true, it may just be some PG stuff or WWE taking some responsibility and not wanting kids to get injured.

With that said... we know what WW ENTERTAINMENT is. You don't block these type things in movies (not often anyway) I think I remember a while back, a movie had teens lay in the middle of a street while cars went by. Some idiots did it in real life, so they cut the scene. It is rare though. WW ENTERTAINMENT has a disclaimer NOT to do the stunts the do. I really don't see how it's okay to use a sledge hammer, baseball bat, ladders, etc. one week and then ban the Curb Stomp another. I mean, all the moves they do should not be done in real life.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seth's been using it for years. Now all of of a sudden when he's finally champion his move gets banned? Hilarious. And by hilarious, I mean completely ridiculous.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Are they really going to just try and change the world champions finisher without even mentioning it..? LOL if so


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Pretty soon only punches and kicks are going to be allowed. Hell, they make up about 90% of a WWE match anyway. Might as well go all the way. Seems like we're on the road to it anyway.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Headliner said:


> Rockstar with all due respect you're looking like an idiot right now. It's probably a good idea for you to stop.


I'm right, but okay. No use in arguing with a bunch of people who don't know what they're talking about anyway.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This was a horrible decision. Have fun referencing the curb stomp now Seth... and shit, it's going to be shown on WM31 FOREVER. What's the point?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



TheManof1000post said:


> Are they really going to just try and change the world champions finisher without even mentioning it..? LOL if so


they changed Ambrose's Dirty Deeds without mentioning it. :draper2 

#WWELogic


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Meh. He'll survive.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Let's hope they don't go through with this. The Curb Stomp may be the most well established finisher there right now aside from the old timers'. And I'd say the best finisher too. One could even argue it's a part of Seth's character.

That move he used to beat Dolph was ass and there's no sugarcoating it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> This was a horrible decision. Have fun referencing the curb stomp now Seth... and shit, it's going to be shown on WM31 FOREVER. What's the point?


Nothing a little editing can't fix :vince5


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty soon only punches and kicks are going to be allowed. Hell, they make up about 90% of a WWE match anyway. Might as well go all the way. Seems like we're on the road to it anyway.


Dont be so sure, thinking only punches. They already banned Orton kicking the air next to a guys head.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

You guys have enough power. Stop bitching and start hijacking shows and force WWE to allow Rollins to use the Curb Stomp.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



ironcladd1 said:


> Nothing a little editing can't fix :vince5


"Quick, get George Lucas to do a 'Special Edition' of Wrestlemania! Just have him put one of those dumb CGI characters in front of the screen when Seth goes for the curb stomp damn it!" :vince3


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Lets go out there and have some fun boys :vince2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seth Rollins debuted the implant DDT, in place of the curb stomp, as his new finisher in his match against Dolph Ziggler on Raw. Rumors have been swirling that Rollins’ curb stomp has been banned by WWE, but we are being told that is not the case.

Rollins will defend the WWE World Heavyweight Championship against Randy Orton in a Steel Cage Match at Extreme Rules.

Stay tuned to ...................com for the latest news and results.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If they were gonna ban the curb stomp, you'd think they'd at least do it in kayfabe to get Seth a little heat.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This banned move stuff is garbage. It should come down to the performer and how safe they are in performing the move. 

Wasn't the Shooting Star Press banned for a while because it was considered dangerous? Then Evan Bourne had to convince WWE to let him use it by showing he can do it properly on a consistent basis.

A super kick could be just as, if not more dangerous than the curb stomp or punt kick. Especially if it's Goldberg. just ask Bret Hart. It seems like 10 guys on the roster use a super kick now.

With all that being said, I'd think it would be acknowledged by someone in wwe that the curb stomp was actually banned. Until it is, I'm looking at that fallout ddt that Seth performed as another finisher to go along with the curb stomp.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

From the most legit finisher to a piece of shit DDT. If you're going to take away his finisher, give him something more impactful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Stupid ass bunch of morons never cease to amazing me with their idiocy. Fuck you WWE. Dumbasses.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So it seems to be true after all. A dumb move. An incredibly stupid decision in almost every manner.

It's not like when they switched the Dirty Deeds, they could get away with that; they can even get away with just teasing Randy's Punt and never actually doing it; but they just took away the finisher away from the WWE World Heavyweight Champion in just the beginning of his reign. The same finisher that won him that title. The finisher that I'd argue helped him to be where he is.

This has very little to do with WWE and their Concussion policy. Talents still perform with concussions, times have not changed much the Chris Benoit tragedy. As many have stated there are plenty of other wrestling moves that can cause concussions. Hell, the diving headbutt that has been brought up plenty in the conversation of the Benoit tragedy is still used today by a couple of Superstars. This has nothing to do with concussions themselves or all the children they are trying to protect. This is a pro-wrestling program, a pseudo-sport of simulated fighting, but for some reason Vince, his family and his company can't even grasp that.

This Concussion Awareness program as we all know has everything to do with NFL and their notoriety with concussions. WWE being WWE wants to combat NFL in every way they can, since they know they will never be on the same playing field as them. They don't care if it hinders their product, just as long as they appear to be in some light over the NFL - which again they never will be. Since not many care about the WWE outside of the "Universe" of the WWE.

Completely idiotic. I know they did not think this through much, probably decided it one afternoon. Not surprised with it, since this company has to be the most idiotic Sports or Entertainment company I know of. They just have a habit of doing almost everything wrong. Not surprised, but I'm incredibly disappointed - again.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Whatever. The Curb Stomp can be a really cool move, but half the time the guy putting himself in position to receive it makes it look silly. However, Rollins does need to create a better replacement for it than the modified version of Ambrose's Dirty Deeds that he used tonight: which is an extremely anti-climatic finisher.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*



CM punker said:


> the brogue kick is wayyy more dangerous especially with a man as big as sheamus


The brogue kick is BARBARIC just like Del Rio used to say, he wanted it to be banned and rightly so.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I usually get either angry or mindfucked by WWELogic. This actually has me depressed.

As someone else said he is figuratively being neutered. The Curb Stomp was such a phenomenal tool for Seth and such an identity/presence. His new finisher is shit and even worse WWE just wants to Benoit the move. Pretend like it never happened. The least these stupid motherfuckers could do is put it in the storyline. Banned RKO and banned curbstomp. It sells itself but of course the company would never see it.

Idiots....

Well there is the anger. Fuck this damned company.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Plato said:


> Whatever. The Curb Stomp can be a really cool move, but half the time the guy putting himself in position to receive it makes it look silly. However, Rollins does need to create a better replacement for it than the modified version of Ambrose's Dirty Deeds that he used tonight: which is an extremely anti-climatic finisher.


Lesnar sold the Curb Stomp really well! Especially one time he slammed his head face first into the canvas, it was one RAW before the Rumble, looked so good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Wow, talk about jumping out into all the way left field :lol


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Some real crazy shit this time. Damn...Seth is clicking on all cylinders and they're trying to fuck with his formula. And who gets a pass this time? Vince? HHH? Dunn? Stephanie? They never get the blame for the bullshit.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



NatePaul101 said:


> This banned move stuff is garbage. It should come down to the performer and how safe they are in performing the move.
> 
> Wasn't the Shooting Star Press banned for a while because it was considered dangerous? Then Evan Bourne had to convince WWE to let him use it by showing he can do it properly on a consistent basis.
> 
> ...


I sure hope so. The Curbstomp is one of the best finishers to come along in years. Surprised no one thought it up before years ago.

I was wondering why the match ended with a weird fallout DDT. Hopefully it was to make the Curbstomp feel special when he does it at Extreme Rules? But if it's official then that's just a pipe dream...


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I actually think it was the right decision by WWE even though it was an unpopular decision. Hear me out here. The Curb Stomp is actually a real fighting move. If you google search curb stomp there are some brutal gory images of guys with their heads busted. WWE does not want to be associated with a move that dangerous especially a real fighting move. The move is very dangerous and if it were to ever go wrong someone can be killed. Very unpopular decision to a great move but ultimately it was a smart decision. I mean you guys need to realize they are still PG. If they weren't PG then yeah I would say it was dumb but they have keep it light.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

this is bullshit right? Tell me this is Bullshit. 

EDIT: Just saw the move Rollins did on RAW. ut 

That shit is wack, they replace one of the best moves in WWE...with this









fpalm ut :kobe :gtfo


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Its kind of sad when you realize this has more to do with PR and looking good for your sponsors, than it has to do with the wrestler's safety.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

What you guys fail to realize is sometimes the unpopular decision is the right decision. I was a fan of the curb stomp myself but I can see why they decided to ban it. Curbstomp is an actual street fighting move in which someones head is driven into the curb by stomping on it. If you google search it you see a bunch of brutal gory images of guys head busted. I can see why WWE does not want to associate themselves with this move.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

It will be banned from any retrospective history rewriting documentaries they make... BUT... You can still see the original curb stomps in their entirety for just 9.99 Maggle!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Yeah, they won't explain it, they'll just act like he never used it or something. Vintage WWE! :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

This just doesnt sound real to me. Even if it were so, I cant imagine they would remove all traces of it from the archives


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I just can't get over the fact that they have taken the finisher away from their WORLD CHAMPION. Seriously, if this is what comes with being the top star, please move him down a peg. They just completely neutered a major part of his character, the move that won him his title, and are probably just gonna ignore it like it never existed. SMFH


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



gabrielcev said:


> I actually think it was the right decision by WWE even though it was an unpopular decision. Hear me out here. The Curb Stomp is actually a real fighting move. If you google search curb stomp there are some brutal gory images of guys with their heads busted. WWE does not want to be associated with a move that dangerous especially a real fighting move. The move is very dangerous and if it were to ever go wrong someone can be killed. Very unpopular decision to a great move but ultimately it was a smart decision. I mean you guys need to realize they are still PG. If they weren't PG then yeah I would say it was dumb but they have keep it light.


Punches are real fighting moves as well, and can also kill people. Does that mean WWE are going to stop Big Show and Roman Reigns from using the KO punch and Superman punch?

Elbowing someone in the head follow the same line, even the UFC has banned competitors from using elbows in fights, yet Barrett uses the Bullhammer elbow as a finisher.

What about the Brogue kick? If Sheamus does that wrong, then there could be another Goldberg/Bret Hart incident, someone's career could potentially end.

If that's WWEs reasoning then they need to keep it consistent with all superstars finishers and not just pick and choose.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Well...it's now 10000% apparent that I'm not watching the WWE unless Brock appears 'cause everything else in this company is just "oh! Let's be 'safe'" and to that I say FUCK YOU AND YOUR "SAFE" GARBAGE!!! 

It's not like the CurbStomp was the VERTEBREAKER or something. fpalm


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Curb stomp? Never heard of that move, my Kami and saviour Vince MacMahon told me that Vanilla Midget called Seth Rollins uses the DDT.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They could have at least incorporated this into a storyline. Kane, as the director of operations, should have more than enough power to ban that move. Jesus Christ, it writes it's fucking self.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Honestly if they had replaced the Curb Stomp with Paroxysm I'd actually be fine. Paroxysm if a fucking beautiful move but I've kept count and for some god forsaken reason he's only done it once against in WWE against Bryan. 

Give me Paroxysm.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

fpalm


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*



gabrielcev said:


> What you guys fail to realize is sometimes the unpopular decision is the right decision. I was a fan of the curb stomp myself but I can see why they decided to ban it. Curbstomp is an actual street fighting move in which someones head is driven into the curb by stomping on it. If you google search it you see a bunch of brutal gory images of guys head busted. I can see why WWE does not want to associate themselves with this move.


I understand your stand on this, but the fact they're doing it for PR reasons rather than actual concern for the wrestlers, sickens the fuck outta me


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Good Lord, I hope that DDT is a temporary finisher. 
That shit looks terrible.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Should just use this as his finisher:






Or...since The Authority loves him so much, give him the Pedigree with Triple H's blessing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I actually like his new finisher :shrug


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'll believe that when WWE themselves make it official. Would be pretty stupid and right after what he did at Wrestlemania. Then again, this is WWE so who knows.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> This just doesnt sound real to me. Even if it were so, I cant imagine they would remove all traces of it from the archives


Yeah, I don't think they'd take it THAT far. Even if the move is banned are people truly buying the idea that it will be edited out of video packages and never to be discussed again? I highly doubt it. It's a move in and of itself, not a person that killed two other family members. Big difference there. I'm surprised they never banned the crossface because they would see it as too associated with Benoit. Even though the piledriver is banned you don't hear about WWE actively dismissing it and shitting on it.

If it is true that the move is banned, then that's a damn shame. One of the coolest and legit finishers in a good while. BUT if it's in the best interest of the performers' health, then maybe it's a good call. At the same time, I do agree with the sentiment that if the two participants of the move are okay with using it, then so shall the WWE because I mean, pretty much any move can be a liability really.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



TheRadicalDreamer said:


> fpalm


It looks like a DDT mixed with a facelock, a pedigree and a legsweep. 

Should be called "The Clusterfuck"


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*



The Lion Tamer said:


> I understand your stand on this, but the fact they're doing it for PR reasons rather than actual concern for the wrestlers, sickens the fuck outta me


As in the whole NFL concussion initiative type thing I've been reading about in the other thread? Yeah, that is messed up. Like I said in my above post, any move can be a liability. A freaking dropkick assisted in the freak accident death of Perro Aguayo for god sake.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Its kind of sad when you realize this has more to do with PR and looking good for your sponsors, than it has to do with the wrestler's safety.


You know what?

This is EXACTLY why they banned it.

Because some chickenshit whining CEO of their sponsors went "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!" and Vince simply gave in because MONEY is more important than the product.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

LMAO. This company is gonna turn wrestling into the fucking Teletubbies.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



coreysamson said:


> I sure hope so. The Curbstomp is one of the best finishers to come along in years. Surprised no one thought it up before years ago.
> 
> I was wondering why the match ended with a weird fallout DDT. *Hopefully it was to make the Curbstomp feel special when he does it at Extreme Rules*? But if it's official then that's just a pipe dream...


We can only hope. It would kinda be like how the punt was built up for Orton even though he already had the RKO. It also makes the crowd stir with anticipation knowing they're about to see it. An example of this is whenever Orton teases a possible punt, people in the crowd stand up. 

And hopefully the ddt is not permanent. Skywalker, Paroxysm & God's Last Gift are 3 moves already in Seth's arsenal that would serve as better finishers imo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

And they've been working so hard to protect it, get it over, and it's been a part of major storylines. You have got to be fucking me with a broomstick.

His new finisher looks like Dean's in reverse. Cool. More of the same type of finishers.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Political correctness is really starting to fucking ruin professional wrestling.

It's one thing to try to protect talents from concussions but it's another to neuter and castrate the talents' finisher possibilities for PR sake and so you can say "Hey look we care about concussions!"

What's next? Are the wrestlers no longer even going to be able to wrestle due to "health risks?" I mean this is bullshit. There is NO REASON to ban that move. WWE tries to ruin EVERY fucking thing.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

When I first saw the DDT I thought, is he trolling Dean? Their feud ended six months ago... then I heard about a ban.

This just flat out sucks.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

*That move is likely safe, a face bump where the person taking it follows Seth's foot.

I think they removed it because of how it looks & fear of someone trying it at home, if that's the reason then they might as well remove all moves in WWE.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Counting the days until Summerslam where I will watch a WWE show again because of :brock


Right now, he's the *ONLY* thing worth watching amid this toilet-bowl-filled-with-shit company.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So is this actually offical? I can't see why they would ban their world champions finisher, especially since he's never injured anyone with it. The new finisher is good, but the curb stomp was awsome. Personally i think/hope this is bull shit. I mean he has curb stomped guys through concrete blocks, chairs and the MITB brief case and now they are worried about it - seems odd to me.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I don't get wrestling fans sometimes. You complain about WWE not caring about their talent, then you bitch when an obviously dangerous move (stolen from a neo-nazi, btw) is banned. It was only a matter of time until Rollins severely concussed or paralyzed someone, and WWE intervened.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



glenwo2 said:


> Counting the days until Summerslam where I will watch a WWE show again because of :brock
> 
> 
> Right now, he's the *ONLY* thing worth watching amid this toilet-bowl-filled-with-shit company.


Sorry, but if they've banned the curb stomp because it might hurt someone, then Brock is simply going to be turned away from the building the night he shows up to wrestle.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually take WWE stupidity in stride but I'm pretty bummed out by this. He always hits the upper back from what I've seen so that's how I know the concussion excuse is a lie. WWE: Wrestling With Estrogen


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

That new finisher is hideous. Looks like something someone who got a brief midcard push before fizzling out would use.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

this is so stupid....
there is no valid reason to ban this finisher
surely they won't give even an explanation (keyfabe) for this, Vince is stupid enough to believe that no one will notice it


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I think we will see a new finisher from Rollins at Extreme Rules. I think Rollins just used that move on Ziggler until they think of something better. I hope I'm right because that finisher he used tonight was pretty bad.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

God dammit, why?!!! such a stupid move.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Lol apparently Vince finally got around to watching American History X and was horrified to see the origins of the curb stomped. 

I tend not to be as hard on WWE as everyone else here but this is fucking idiotic. If they ban every dangerous wrestling move then the only thing left will be Dean Ambrose's punches. This is probably why a combat sport shouldn't be aimed at children.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



vacuous said:


> I don't get wrestling fans sometimes. You complain about WWE not caring about their talent, then you bitch when an obviously dangerous move (stolen from a neo-nazi, btw) is banned. It was only a matter of time until Rollins severely concussed or paralyzed someone, and WWE intervened.


Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



tor187 said:


> Please tell me you are joking.


No, Daniel Bryan was sent home from the Euro Tour due to a concussion and I wouldn't be surprised if it was caused by the curbstomp. Luckily WWE stepped in before someone important was injured.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Such bullshit if its true.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is so lame. I was hoping for it to be an April Fool's joke but we are almost done with April. I thought the Curb Stomp is a very cool finisher.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



vacuous said:


> I don't get wrestling fans sometimes. You complain about WWE not caring about their talent, then you bitch when an obviously dangerous move (*stolen from a neo-nazi, btw*) is banned. It was only a matter of time until Rollins severely concussed or paralyzed someone, and WWE intervened.


I always knew there was something shady about Super Dragon.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



vacuous said:


> No, *Daniel Bryan was sent home from the Euro Tour due to a concussion and I wouldn't be surprised if it was caused by the curbstomp.* Luckily WWE stepped in before someone important was injured.


What, so Sheamus and Barrett have started using the Curb Stomp?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I get it and it isn't like Rollins is a shit worker I'm sure he will find a decent finisher. That ddt though yiked that better be temporary


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'm actually surprised they've managed to kill Rollins' title run this early.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

he should use the spear lol


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Vårmakos said:


> I always knew there was something shady about Super Dragon.





Bad For Business said:


> What, so Sheamus and Barrett have started using the Curb Stomp?


Both of you should stop being obtuse.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Really? I don't even have words...


----------



## Toet (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



vacuous said:


> No, Daniel Bryan was sent home from the Euro Tour due to a concussion and I wouldn't be surprised if it was caused by the curbstomp. Luckily WWE stepped in before someone important was injured.


Very ignorant... Daniel was already injured, he always has been since he returned. He was never 100% after that injury.

Plus, I don't think Bryan wrestled Rollins on the tour. He wasn't even on the same crew, as far as I know. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

So, this must be a troll, or...

Well, I think the Curbstomp was a perfect heel signature move. It seemed pretty safe too, place the foot between the shoulder, not on the head.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I am so sick of this company and its pussification of wrestling.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I want you guys to really think about this before you go insane.

Well it's been 32 pages so I guess it's too late for that :lol

But let's think of the context here, Seth's move is being played up as he can't use it anymore in a WWE storyline along with Randy's RKO. Seth's move is obviously more dangerous so it makes sense. Here's the twist though, Seth new move that he debuted last night was basically Dean's DDT in reverse with Dolph's face hitting the floor.

Now why in god's name would WWE legitimately ban the Curb Stomp where you can protect your face by just putting your arms up to brace for impact at the last second yet let Seth have a finisher where he's giving a face front DDT?

Why?

BECAUSE. THIS. IS. A. WORK.


----------



## Toet (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I want you guys to really think about this before you go insane.
> 
> Well it's been 32 pages so I guess it's too late for that :lol
> 
> ...


And this work serves what purpose? There is no goal, no pay-off, it just seems too random to be a work.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> BECAUSE. THIS. IS. A. WORK.


I don't think they are that smart. Even if they are, who are they working ? The minority ?


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If they ban this move than what about DDT's, bulldogs, scissors kicks and other various moves? Are they going to ban all those moves as well?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I want you guys to really think about this before you go insane.
> 
> Well it's been 32 pages so I guess it's too late for that :lol
> 
> ...


wrestlezone are gonna look so stupid when rollins starts using the curbstomp again.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE concerned about head injuries so they take away the curb stomp and replace it with a DDT.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Wow. This company sickens me more everyday.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

How is the Curb Stomp any more dangerous than even a normal DDT? He places his foot on top of said opponent's head, they fall with him coming down, no force is really given on their head.

Let me guess, so kids don't try this at home?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They ban the move and surprise surprise they make him use a lame DDT like everyone was joking about. 

Imo he should use Gods Last Gift that small package suplex, he could use that and occasionally use the avada kedavra.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuck me this company is stupid. They build the curb stomp up as a devastating finisher, let him win the title with it and then ban it before extreme rules of all time. How can you ban the world heavyweight champions finishing maneuver and not even tell anyone.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

he can always use this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRG_wHfqbXg


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I want you guys to really think about this before you go insane.
> 
> Well it's been 32 pages so I guess it's too late for that :lol
> 
> ...


fpalm I'm going to hazard a guess that you also thought Punk leaving was a work despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary. 

Now I'm not saying this is 100% conclusive one way or the other yet but logic would have me believe that it's impossible to be a work without mentioning it because there would be no payoff. 

In all likelihood they have probably just banned one of the best finishers in the company despite no one ever having been injured from it. (As far as i know anyway) 

It's total bullshit when you consider that the Lucha Dragons can do back flips off the top rope and Adrian Neville can do a 450 4 ft off the ground on the barricade onto the floor on the outside. 

It's just another one of WWE's ludicrously hypocritical rules they've decided to enforce imo.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They banned it b/c big name industry white peeps are putting money into Seth and it's been linked to the movie AHX. Can't have a big name having a move that clearly started in a movie linked to a prejudice act.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol apparently Vince finally got around to watching American History X and was horrified to see the origins of the curb stomped.


He didn't. White America did.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I always found this possibility kinda funny, IIRC didn't they refer to the curb stomp as something else for a little bit? it had a flashy name. 

Then they changed it to curb stomp, which is commonly associated with: Nazi-Beatdowns, football hooligans and injuries people never recover from.
You stay dumb, WWE.

Edit: It was also called "Blackout" and "Piece of mind" before they changed it to the name most people associate with gruesome murders.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

You can't have this











linked to this





(warning this scene is one of the most disgusting scene a human can or has ever watched)








Imagine the press and that law suit.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Curb Stomp is too over, anything flashy besides AA and Super man punch is going to be banned, expect Big Show's punch banned but not Reigns. lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



2Slick said:


> How is the Curb Stomp any more dangerous than even a normal DDT? He places his foot on top of said opponent's head, they fall with him coming down, no force is really given on their head.
> 
> *Let me guess, so kids don't try this at home?*


Bingo! I think you're onto something here. Waiting for Seth to do a PSA,admonishing children to not do this, while The Brogue Kick and even Ryder's Bro kick remain unchanged.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Bingo! I think you're onto something here. Waiting for Seth to do a PSA,admonishing children to not do this, while The Brogue Kick and even Ryder's Bro kick remain unchanged.


what about all the little kids running and jumping and punching each other?! Someone think of the children!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Is the move offically banned? CBA reading through this thread to see if a valid source has been posted.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This fucking company :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

Shouldn't they just ban wresters known to be stiff or inducing injury into other wrestlers? 

If they're worried about people doing it at home, they should do those "Don't Try This at Home' videos. The one back in 2001 set to Creed's "My Sacrifice" was actually cool because it juxtaposed dangerous moves with legit injuries and pain, e.g., HHH tearing hus quad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Miss Sally said:


> what about all the little kids running and jumping and punching each other?! Someone think of the children!


They should just learn to emulate their hero,Cena, and no sell all those pesky jumps and kicks.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

DAFUCK!? You might as well band lesnar's suplexes as well. That's more dangerous than his curbstomp that can fuck up people's necks


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



IDONTSHIV said:


> They should just learn to emulate their hero,Cena, and no sell all those pesky jumps and kicks.


Bbbbbut what about the springboard stunner ?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So some think it's because of the Curb Stomp name. Well, why didn't the 5 Knuckle Shuffle get renamed like the FU and STFU was?

Not to mention, it could just be renamed back to Blackout or whatever.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

There are lots of moves way more dangerous than the Curb Stomp and who the fuck cares where it comes from? It's a show about people fighting. Holy shit do some of you people not realize this?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Is WWE going to do the Chris Benoit treatment on Seth Rollins?*

If this is all true, I seriously might stop watching for a while. I guess this is my first hiatus since I started watching about a year ago...

Why does WWE think dumbing down the product even more will help make them more money? Let's just go rated G already so we can see the big bucks flowing. WWE deserves to go under.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Honestly....I'm not surprised. I know Seth is a safe worker but what if Seth accidently lamd on your spine....


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Soul Cat said:


> So some think it's because of the Curb Stomp name. Well, why didn't the 5 Knuckle Shuffle get renamed like the FU and STFU was?
> 
> Not to mention, it could just be renamed back to Blackout or whatever.


It used to be called "piece of mind" so I'm pretty sure the name of it is b/s. Who knows, perhaps they had a complaint from investors over it?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Jack Thwagger said:


> It used to be called "piece of mind" so I'm pretty sure the name of it is b/s. Who knows, perhaps they had a complaint from investors over it?


A waste of months of developing that finisher and making it strong. It was legit. It was a main event finisher.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

i think wwe should not use moves which are leading to injuries to often.
i do not know if the curb stomb does this actually.
then wwe should first start with stopping the fist hits to the head first.
HAHA.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I just read on Reddit that Meltzer said that the curbstomp wasn't banned , however he thinks that this shitty DDT is his new finisher and that Rollins will just stop using the curbstomp for a while.
I got no idea if any of this is true.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Louaja89 said:


> I just read on Reddit that Meltzer said that the curbstomp wasn't banned , however he thinks that this shitty DDT is his new finisher and that Rollins will just stop using the curbstomp for a while.
> I got no idea if any of this is true.


If it's not banned why would he just start using a new finisher :drake1. Just hoping the WWE is trolling by having Seth do that shitty DDT because of that dirtsheet report.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> If it's not banned why would he just start using a new finisher :drake1. Just hoping the WWE is trolling by having Seth do that shitty DDT because of that dirtsheet report.


I'm hoping to God that it's just an alternate finisher. Maybe he'll have two, so busting out the Curb Stomp feels more special.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Soul Cat said:


> A waste of months of developing that finisher and making it strong. It was legit. It was a main event finisher.


Eh, tbf I was getting kind of sick of it and the set up for it. Don't think it should be 'banned' though.

Did they give him a new finisher yet or nah? I went to sleep early so I didn't catch his match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Eh, tbf I was getting kind of sick of it and the set up for it. Don't think it should be 'banned' though.
> 
> Did they give him a new finisher yet or nah? I went to sleep early so I didn't catch his match.


He used a shitty, inverted Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Soul Cat said:


> I'm hoping to God that it's just an alternate finisher. Maybe he'll have two, so busting out the Curb Stomp feels more special.


If he has to have an alternate finisher , just make him use Paroxysm not that shitty DDT.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Banning a move after its been built up as a legit main event finisher for a year is just ridiculous.

Even more so when the new finisher [if what he put Ziggler away with is indeed that] is absolute shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Soul Cat said:


> He used a shitty, inverted Dirty Deeds.


Lame. He's capable of something more distinctive than that.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Why doesn't he just use that Seth walker thing where he like does a back flip over them or whatever... Or even go back to avada kedavra!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Sex Ferguson said:


> Why doesn't he just use that Seth walker thing where he like does a back flip over them or whatever... Or even go back to *avada kedavra*!


That's just a signature at this point. Same with the other move you're talking about. But I think Avada Kedvara could be a finisher since he sometime uses it following the turnbuckle powerbomb. Awesome combo. Superkicks are so overused though.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Just yesterday I was thinking about how Rollins has by far the best finisher in WWE (on the full-time roster at least. The Tombstone, Pedigree and F5 are all better) and then they go and ban the move? I agree with Thwagger that the set up was getting a little repetitive but the move itself was innovative and believable. Here's hoping they still let him pull it out for big matches.

I see some people here saying he's using a "shitty inverted Dirty Deeds" now. I haven't watched RAW yet. It's not God's Last Gift, is it? If so, I could live with that. I love that move.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Fucking sucks that it got banned. It was definitely one of the best finishers in the WWE.

Anyways I think maybe he should use God's Last Gift from now on. That is a great move. Or maybe Buckle Bomb, as that is a sick move as well.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Zydeco said:


> It's not God's Last Gift, is it? If so, I could live with that. I love that move.


No, it wasn't the small package driver. It was literally a shitty, inverted Dirty Deeds. Even did the sweep beforehand.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They couldn't of thought of this before his WM 31 moment?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

LOL, his new finisher SUCKS. What the hell WWE.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Another annoying thing....


1. Orton is banned from using the RKO Sunday. Vince should of come out and say the curb stomp will also be banned for Sunday.

2. Than Seth talks up an even more lethal finisher last night.

3. He puts Ziggler away with it after a 4-5 minute match and commentary put it over as a devastating finisher referencing Ziggler's heart in Survivor Series 2014 etc.

4. He puts Orton away with it on Sunday and makes it instantly legit.

5. Make it something better than the weird thing he debuted last night.

Roll on new finisher.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:aries2

So this is true then? Fuck sake. Used it multiple times at WM in front of 70,000 people and a worldwide audience........then they decide to 'ban it'.

Why now?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Probably pressure from the PR/legal department regarding concussions. Even though the curb stomp is safer with regards to head injuries compared to moves that also target the head, its portrayal of being a devastating move that target the head is ammo for the critics. Sucks but logical since WWE wants to avoid bad press regarding health issue considering the lawsuits they are potentially facing.

Anyway, I'm not a huge fan of the curb stomp due to the build up required. Doesn't distract me from enjoying Rollins' match if he has a new finisher. Just need time to get familiar with it. Just like when Bryan's flying knee was first used against Cena to win the title. It was 'wtf that's it?' before I got used to it. I'm giving this finisher a chance before shitting on it just because it is something unfamiliar.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Oh WWE fans. You poor souls.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

How, they really banned the move? 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

That's because WWE don't trust him , and the think rollins can injure somebody because he doesn't take care of his partners. If he was a safe wrestler WWE would trust him, but it seems he's not a safe wrestler unlike Kane, WWE trust Kane doing the tomstone because he's the most profesional wrestler in WWE and he's very safe, for that reason WWE let him to do thhe tomstone, but Rollins is another case.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Toet said:


> And this work serves what purpose? There is no goal, no pay-off, *it just seems too random to be a work.*


Welcome to the WWE.



oleanderson89 said:


> I don't think they are that smart. Even if they are, who are they working ? The minority ?


He's using a DDT, it's clear as day it's a work. It's not that hard to say let's ban the Curb Stomp along with the RKO.................which they're doing.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Typical WWE, taking away anything that's become too good.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Meh, it is what it is and besides it will be back in a year just like Orton's punt kick.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Marrakesh said:


> fpalm I'm going to hazard a guess that you also thought Punk leaving was a work despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Now I'm not saying this is 100% conclusive one way or the other yet but logic would have me believe that it's impossible to be a work without mentioning it because there would be no payoff.
> 
> ...


Bruh what in the fuck are you even talking about? Ignorantly assuming I thought Punk leaving was a work? Don't come at me with this condescending & assuming shit my man. You either disagree or agree with my opinion but don't "hazard a guess you also..." 

No, don't do that.

I just gave you an example of a storyline plot where two moves are "banned" with him still using a new move that requires the opponent TO. LAND. ON. HIS. FACE.

It's a work in the sense that this move is not going to be gone forever like this elaborate article makes it out to be.


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> That's because WWE don't trust him , and the think rollins can injure somebody because he doesn't take care of his partners. If he was a safe wrestler WWE would trust him, but it seems he's not a safe wrestler unlike Kane, WWE trust Kane doing the tomstone because he's the most profesional wrestler in WWE and he's very safe, for that reason WWE let him to do thhe tomstone, but Rollins is another case.


Can you get your tongue any further up Kane's asshole? Would you like a spoon instead?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:swaggerwhat

I give up.

This fucking bullshit is beyond a joke now, we're gonna banned the Curb Stomp so Rollins who is one of the best in ring performers can use another fucking DDT variation as he finisher move? :lmao

No hope anymore. :deanfpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Arkham258 said:


> Honestly, the fucking Style Clash has a more dangerous track record than the Curb Stomp and AJ's still allowed to use it wherever he goes.


Little off-topic, but I loved how when everybody was going like "Ban the Styles Clash! AJ Styles is so unprofessional!", he did this...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol apparently Vince finally got around to watching American History X and was horrified to see the origins of the curb stomped.
> 
> I tend not to be as hard on WWE as everyone else here but this is fucking idiotic. If they ban every dangerous wrestling move then the only thing left will be Dean Ambrose's punches. This is probably why a combat sport shouldn't be aimed at children.


Yeah right. This is Vince McMahon you're talking about, he watches American History X every sunday morning.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Brock said:


> :aries2
> 
> So this is true then? Fuck sake. Used it multiple times at WM in front of 70,000 people and a worldwide audience........then they decide to 'ban it'.
> 
> Why now?


Panic mode after that big lawsuit against them.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



HeelTID said:


> Can you get your tongue any further up Kane's asshole? Would you like a spoon instead?


You know that what I said it's completely truth, maybe you're a rollins mark who's jealus of Kane because WWE trust him doing the tomstone but they don't trus rollins to do his finisher, or maybe you're jealous because Kane beat randy orton at Wrestlemania and rollims couldn't do it :wink2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*









:mj2


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

That's a shame - it's one of my favourite moves. 

I think it's ludicrous to suggest it's a higher risk after watching the Lucha/ND match [and that very slick looking hurricanrana on the ground].


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ban all DDTs, they might hurt your head. Ban suplexes you might land on your head or neck. Ban powerbombs, you might get a concussion. Ban clotheslines, you might get the odd one in the throat. Ban the spear because it might break your ribs if done wrong once. 

Ban all moves they might hurt you. 

PG ERA :vince2


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Huh. And here I was just "enjoying the ride" thinking that Rollins was just too spent from the match with Ziggler to pull off the curbstomp. The finisher he executed seemed like more of a move of desperation. Should have known there was some fuckery going on, tsk tsk. 

:LIGHTS

Speaking of Kane's tombstone, notice he didn't get to execute the move on Cena either, but was reversed into a 2nd AA. Now if this was an intentional move to make finishers strong again and lessen their exposure, it would merit praise. Somehow I doubt that creative is thinking that far ahead, but I wouldn't mind too much if certain finishers only occur once a month or less. At the very least, find new or creative ways to execute the move.

At any rate, I won't hold my breath for seeing a punt kick on Sunday night.


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is really disappointing...


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Bring back the God's Last Gift!

In all seriousness now, WWE might start banning all kinds of moves.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Maybe I missed something but since when did this change from being a rumor to fact?


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



geomon said:


> Maybe I missed something but since when did this change from being a rumor to fact?


Well I and i'm guessing everybody else finds it a bit too much of a coincidence that the RAW after this rumor surfaces, Rollins finishes his main event match the way he did.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seth Rollins is done.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*










He has to grab the brass ring and do it anyway.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



oleanderson89 said:


> He has to grab the brass ring and do it anyway.


Too bad he is in the main event and we all know there is no black wrestlers in that part of the card .


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

silver lining here is there will be no more awkward looking setups where the opponent just happens to fall to one knee before being curb stomped.

but Rollins needs something better than that finisher he used on Ziggler.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I don't mind him changing the finisher I really don't. My issue is that he now has the WWE title so you cannot just change it on a whim. 

This should of been done...idk BEFORE he debuted or had a singles run.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Why are some of you wondering if this is a joke? This is common sense safety precaution.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The Curb Stomp is NOT banned:


> Regarding rumors of WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins having his Curb Stomp finisher banned by the company, the move has not been banned but Rollins will be using the new DDT-facebuster type move he used on RAW to defeat Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter described Rollins using a new move as a "semantic situation" and said WWE does not want to draw attention to the Curb Stomp no longer being used but it is not banned.


Source.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So who's the idiot that got hurt selling the move at a house show or something? This didn't come out of nowhere.

Punches and kicks... WWE fucking sucks. Period.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



> WWE does not want to draw attention to the Curb Stomp no longer being used but it is not banned.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47982546 said:


> The Curb Stomp is NOT banned:
> 
> 
> Source.


again doing this now makes no sense...now people expect it-.-


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Not a fan of Rollins, but why don't they give him the phoenix splash as a finisher?And keep the curb-stomp for stronger opponents.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If you want to see the curb stomp, watch WWE uncut PPV footage only on the WWE network for $9.99. So WWE Universe, login to WWE.com today!! :cole :vince3


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

It's like WWE is slowly but surely killing all my happiness within the company. Literally about to give them the boot soon :MAD


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Of all the moves that he has , they decide to give him that shitty DDT ; anything would be better.
It looks like a signature move , not a finisher.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47982546 said:


> The Curb Stomp is NOT banned:
> 
> 
> Source.


Thats unfortunate. It should prolly be banned. Too risky a move. They banned chair shots to the head, and that was a correct decision. Banning this move follows along the lines of rationality.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Vince sure must be pissed that Reigns isn't champion that he banned the move that made him lose the title


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Stinger Fan said:


> Vince sure must be pissed that Reigns isn't champion that he banned the move that made him lose the title


Its still real to him dammit!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Alchemind said:


> Thats unfortunate. It should prolly be banned. Too risky a move. They banned chair shots to the head, and that was a correct decision. Banning this move follows along the lines of rationality.


I think slamming a steel chair into someones head is a little different to putting your foot into the back of someones head and the receiver simulating their face smashing into the mat.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So its not banned, can all the professional complainers on here now find a new fictitious reason to hate the company?
thanks


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

What's the count on people who are "THIS CLOSE to quitting for good, man!" over one move apparently no longer being used? 5, 6? Someone should tally every time it's said, then see how many of these people actually leave. lol @ the guy who's been watching for a year saying "I may need to take a break, they're dumbing it down so much!". This forum is a good influence on people's mental stability.

I liked the stomp, hopefully it'll stay around, maybe just used less. The set ups for it were quite awkward at times. I *highly* doubt they'll remove it from highlights they may happen to show, but they're not going to mention it, because they don't whenever someone changes finishers on the whole.

The DDT thing isn't bad but it's not amazing. Ziggler's selling of it seemed a little awkward, not sure why. I assumed it was done as a quick finish once the distraction happened, as the stomp would be a bit more difficult to believably set up, but apparently not. Shame.


----------



## wildpegasus (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I don't have time to read pages Does the move look like it's being banned or not?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> *What's the count on people who are "THIS CLOSE to quitting for good, man!" over one move apparently no longer being used? 5, 6? Someone should tally every time it's said, then see how many of these people actually leave. lol @ the guy who's been watching for a year saying "I may need to take a break, they're dumbing it down so much!". This forum is a good influence on people's mental stability.*
> 
> I liked the stomp, hopefully it'll stay around, maybe just used less. The set ups for it were quite awkward at times. I *highly* doubt they'll remove it from highlights they may happen to show, but they're not going to mention it, because they don't whenever someone changes finishers on the whole.
> 
> The DDT thing isn't bad but it's not amazing. Ziggler's selling of it seemed a little awkward, not sure why. I assumed it was done as a quick finish once the distraction happened, as the stomp would be a bit more difficult to believably set up, but apparently not. Shame.


YES!!! Exactly. People here take things too damn seriously. I think WWE consumes too much time for most at this forum.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



wildpegasus said:


> I don't have time to read pages Does the move look like it's being banned or not?


The answer is a definite maybe.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Considering WWE is getting sued by former wrestlers because of concussions this is a smart move by WWE. Once the lawsuit comes and goes Rollins can use the curb stomp.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Curb Stomp > F5


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

facepalm x1000


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE 20l5: The Pussified Era begins...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What's the count on people who are "THIS CLOSE to quitting for good, man!" over one move apparently no longer being used? 5, 6? Someone should tally every time it's said, then see how many of these people actually leave. lol @ the guy who's been watching for a year saying "I may need to take a break, they're dumbing it down so much!".


It's called


"The straw that broke the camels back"


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

By all mean then they should ban reigns from using the spear which has a high percentage of giving someone a concussion as well.

I think this is just Vince watering down wrestlers move set to make them less interesting so that they turn and give the attention to his golden boy fuckboy Reigns.


----------



## Darion1A (Apr 7, 2014)

*Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Am I the only one who thinks it is completely stupid. The Curb Stomp was the most bad ass finisher since the RKO. And yes I say the RKO because the diamond cutter is very different. It just is. I understand why they banned it but why not change his finisher to the Phoenix Splash? I know it's not very heel nowadays to do a flying finisher but this is a new time. If they're worried about there being conflict because of Neville's finisher then WWE needs get their heads out of their asses considering Neville doesn't own the rights to every cool high flying move.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE bans Seth Rollins' Curb Stomp finisher*

Just caught up with with Raw, and I am actually disappointed that they would do this. By the way it is looking it looks like all we will have is Lock-ups and that's it.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



simonitro said:


> WWE 20l5: The Pussified Era begins...


Continues you mean.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Louaja89 said:


> Continues you mean.


It's quite frustrating. I mean, even the beginning of the PG era wasn't that PC. My... how times have changed.

Remember when people used to bleed like pigs and WWE was a savage land filled with violence?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I guess the WWE is going to do it's best to keep people like me from being able to watch their shit. Didn't watch as is, but actually banning a legit and what has been a safe finisher just proves the've lost it. O well, at least at this rate they'll have no actual wrestling anymore and some other company can pick up the pieces as the WWE fails.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Phoenix splash as a finisher or GTF ut. 

I loved the curb stomp, probably my 2nd favourite finisher after the F5, so it sucks to see it gone. It seems WWE won't be satisfied until they have taken away everything that the fans like. :vince2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

To be fair the news that the Curb stomp was banned came just a few hours before Raw. So he may not have has enough time to work with Dolph Ziggler on what his actual new finisher is, so they went with a vanilla safe finisher for today. I expect him to debut his real new finisher on Randy Orton Sunday night


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Renegade said:


> ...you're kidding me.


Obviously he wasn't kidding you!


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

I really hope the finisher he used on RAW is just temporary until he can think of something better. It's a pretty boring/anti-climactic finisher. It's very disappointing to see a guy go from one of the most unique and cool finishers in the company to one of the lamest. Definitely detracts from Rollins's coolness, IMO.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Obviously he wasn't kidding you!


Don't do this right now, dude. I'm way too emotional, lol. :sad:


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> To be fair the news that the Curb stomp was banned came just a few hours before Raw. So he may not have has enough time to work with Dolph Ziggler on what his actual new finisher is, so they went with a vanilla safe finisher for today. I expect him to debut his real new finisher on Randy Orton Sunday night


I agree with this, don't expect him to keep the one he used on Dolph Ziggler...


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel for Rollins just became champ and his most impactful move is taken from him. Hopefully he comes up with another good one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Renegade said:


> Don't do this right now, dude. I'm way too emotional, lol. :sad:


I actually laughed at first, thinking "they'd never do that" then thought about it before realising they would... then laughing again after reading that Seth used a different "finisher" and this is actually true. This company is beyond stupid. I'll take fucking Viagra on a poll matches at this point. At least one is so bad it's good... not just it's so bad it needs to burn.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

It's a finisher that has become synonymous with him. His usage of the move is almost iconic at this point. 

They can't just... get rid of it. That's so fucking stupid. I suppose that's modern WWE in a fucking nutshell though, right? If something's awesome and badass, then it has to go. We can't have things that are actually cool and not completely fucking corny in this era. 

This company is absolute garbage.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Ridiculous, the curb stomp was great. Don't see any logic behind this move from the WWE, just plain simple stupidity especially considering Rollins rarely doesn't mention the Curb Stomp in each of his promos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

*It's a bootleg Dirty Deeds and it sucks. Rollins can't consistently do the Phoenix Splash as a heel because he would get cheered. It makes absolutely no sense to remove the Curb Stomp, especially at a time like this when he looks like the biggest pussy in the history of wrestling.*


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

The finisher that he used was utter trash. Hope that he can get a better one.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

My question is, as brutal as the curb stomp looks.... Why didn't someone nix it a year ago? Why didn't someone nix it before it made tv? Just odd that now of all times it's too dangerous.

Seems like it could have waited one more week, make it so the RKO and Curb Stomp are banned at extreme rules and give him time to come up with something "better", so in story theres logic behind using something different.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Take one of your signatures and ban it.... that had to feel great. I don't know why any real wrestlers would want to work for the WWE anymore. I feel like I would be selling my soul by taking those paychecks.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

To be honest, the first time I saw Seth using the Curb Stomp, I was shocked that WWE allowed him to use a move like that, so I am not surprised at all.

But please, let him do the Phoenix Splash, for god' sake, don't ever do that shitty Edgecution again.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Kabraxal said:


> I actually laughed at first, thinking "they'd never do that" then thought about it before realising they would... then laughing again after reading that Seth used a different "finisher" and this is actually true. This company is beyond stupid. I'll take fucking Viagra on a poll matches at this point. At least one is so bad it's good... not just it's so bad it needs to burn.


I read a message a page or two back quoting Meltzer saying its not a hard ban of the move. They are just trying to limit its use, in due part to the lawsuit that's currently going on. I can understand if that's the case, but at this point I have a hard time accepting the outright removal of a established superstars finisher. Feels haphazard and cowardly to be honest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



The Renegade said:


> I read a message a page or two back quoting Meltzer saying its not a hard ban of the move. They are just trying to limit its use, in due part to the lawsuit that's currently going on. I can understand if that's the case, but at this point I have a hard time accepting the outright removal of a established superstars finisher. Feels haphazard and cowardly to be honest.


Especially when it hasn't had a history of being dangerous... and let's be honest, if it were someone like Cena the WWE wouldn't even think of banning it. 

I just don't get how any wrestler or anyone formerly in the business in the back can stomach working for the WWE. It's not wrestling anymore. You think there would be enough dissent in the back for Vince not to get his way... but either he really is the crotchety old man content to drive his business into the ground, or most of the wrestling minds are happily gone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

From having one of the best finishers to having one of the worst finishers. It sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

At this point, I would not give one, single, solitary fuck if WWE went out of business. The day Vince McMahon is no longer in charge of WWE will be the best day WWE has had in YEARS. It will be a great thing for WWE and the wrestling business as awhole. I don't care how he leaves or how it happens. The sooner, the better.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Kabraxal said:


> Especially when it hasn't had a history of being dangerous... and let's be honest, if it were someone like Cena the WWE wouldn't even think of banning it.
> 
> I just don't get how any wrestler or anyone formerly in the business in the back can stomach working for the WWE. It's not wrestling anymore. You think there would be enough dissent in the back for Vince not to get his way... but either he really is the crotchety old man content to drive his business into the ground, or most of the wrestling minds are happily gone.


I'm sure those pay checks make it a lot more difficult for that dissent to manifest itself the way it did back in the day. The problem is, thanks to the corporate sponsors and partnerships the WWE has created since becoming this publicly traded company, they often profit off of these type of decisions. It may turn off fans and traditionalist, but encourages places like K-Mart and brands like the Flintstones to collaborate with the company because they're so "family friendly". All the big cats profit, and the only people who really suffer are the fans and the wrestlers who actually got it in for the love of the business.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



ShowStopper said:


> At this point, I would not give one, single, solitary fuck if WWE went out of business. The day Vince McMahon is no longer in charge of WWE will be the best day WWE has had in YEARS. It will be a great thing for WWE and the wrestling business as awhole. I don't care how he leaves or how it happens. The sooner, the better.


Probably the feeling, not just for the fans, but for a lot of talent. At this point the only hope left is that Vince is gone soon. 

And I honestly can say the same if the WWE went out of business tomorrow. I'd actually give more a sigh of relief and be thankful that now maybe someone can finally give the business a boost and stop being a joke.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Compared to the Curb Stomp, which just suits Rollins character to a tee, it sucks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

All the finishers seem the same these days. That, Dirty Deeds, Skull Crushing Finale, Zig-Zag (to an extent), Curtain Call (he still uses that, right?), etc. just all seem so similar to me. 

I don't think it's the guys fault as much as it's WWE not allowing as much creativity by banning so many moves. 

This truly isn't an 'I miss the Attitude Era' complaint post, but the days where guys had unique moves made it easier on EVERYONE, because then, using a simple DDT wasn't so boring because it wasn't used by so many guys. Today everyone seems to use such similar moves like variations of ddt's, clothesline's, etc. Back then a simple DDT was cool because only a couple of people used it (same with the Clothesline from Hell). When you've got Superkick, Stunner, Moonsault, Razor/Outsider Edge, Rock Bottom, Tombstone, Jackhammer, 450 Splash, Shooting Star Press, Sharpshooter, Chokeslam, DDT (Evenflow or variations like Gangrel used), Piledriver, CFH, Death Valley Driver, Brain Buster's, Powerbomb's (regular, running, top rope) etc., there's just so much more to work with where if a guy uses a common move that he's "patented", it's less boring. 

Just out of curiosity, why does NXT (which is obviously a developmental for WWE) let them have more free reign? Why do they allow more moves that target the head area when they're still a company run by Vince & Co. who are trying to protect their wrestlers (ie, not get sued or get a bad rap if a guy suffers injuries)?

Also, why on earth would they ban the curb stomp while allowing guys like Neville and Rollins to take Ziggler's DDT the way they do? That seems infinitely more dangerous (though, I'm certainly not complaining about the way they take it).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



The_It_Factor said:


> All the finishers seem the same these days. That, Dirty Deeds, Skull Crushing Finale, Zig-Zag (to an extent), Curtain Call (he still uses that, right?), etc. just all seem so similar to me.
> 
> I don't think it's the guys fault as much as it's WWE not allowing as much creativity by banning so many moves.
> 
> ...


You're right. Pretty much all of the finishers these days in WWE are weak shit. Can't think of one that is great. Not one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



The_It_Factor said:


> All the finishers seem the same these days. That, Dirty Deeds, Skull Crushing Finale, Zig-Zag (to an extent), Curtain Call (he still uses that, right?), etc. just all seem so similar to me.
> 
> I don't think it's the guys fault as much as it's WWE not allowing as much creativity by banning so many moves.
> 
> This truly isn't an 'I miss the Attitude Era' complaint post, but the days where guys had unique moves made it easier on EVERYONE, because then, using a simple DDT wasn't so boring because it wasn't used by so many guys. Today everyone seems to use such similar moves like variations of ddt's, clothesline's, etc. Back then a simple DDT was cool because only a couple of people used it (same with the Clothesline from Hell). When you've got Superkick, Stunner, Moonsault, Razor/Outsider Edge, Rock Bottom, Tombstone, Jackhammer, 450 Splash, Shooting Star Press, Sharpshooter, Chokeslam, DDT (Evenflow or variations like Gangrel used), Piledriver, CFH, Death Valley Driver, Brain Buster's, Powerbomb's (regular, running, top rope) etc., there's just so much more to work with where if a guy uses a common move that he's "patented", it's less boring.


*
The RKO and the Red Arrow are the only exciting finishers left on the main roster.*



> Just out of curiosity, why does NXT (which is obviously a developmental for WWE) let them have more free reign? Why do they allow more moves that target the head area when they're still a company run by Vince & Co. who are trying to protect their wrestlers (ie, not get sued or get a bad rap if a guy suffers injuries)?


*
Because Vince has no say whatsoever and Triple H knows how to run a wrestling promotion.*



> Also, why on earth would they ban the curb stomp while allowing guys like Neville and Rollins to take Ziggler's DDT the way they do? That seems infinitely more dangerous (though, I'm certainly not complaining about the way they take it).


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



ShowStopper said:


> You're right. Pretty much all of the finishers these days in WWE are weak shit. Can't think of one that is great. Not one.


I really like the "RKO out of nowhere". Especially in instances like he used it at WM31 or as a counter to the Shooting Star Press, etc., but I can't really think of any that I get excited to see other than that.


Edit: And yes, the Red Arrow is awesome.... But Neville's whole moveset is awesome in my opinion.

And I really like the F5, although he just spins them around and drops them. People talk about the AA being weak, but kayfabe-wise, I don't see how it's much different than the f5 other than the opponent landing on their back instead of the stomach. The F5 is unique, though.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

I don't like the underhook DDT as it is and this is a wimpier looking version. Send it to the scrap heap.
ut
Are Cena, Kane and Ryback the only guys that actually use slams as finishers anymore?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Nothing will fit him like the curbstomp did.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> To be fair the news that the Curb stomp was banned came just a few hours before Raw. So he may not have has enough time to work with Dolph Ziggler on what his actual new finisher is, so they went with a vanilla safe finisher for today. I expect him to debut his real new finisher on Randy Orton Sunday night


If they didn't have enough time to think of a new finisher, just goddamn let Rollins use it last night for one last time.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Don't worry Seth will come up with something badass.

But nothing can replace the curbstomp.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



AboveAverageBob said:


> My question is, as brutal as the curb stomp looks.... Why didn't someone nix it a year ago? Why didn't someone nix it before it made tv? Just odd that now of all times it's too dangerous.
> 
> Seems like it could have waited one more week, make it so the RKO and Curb Stomp are banned at extreme rules and give him time to come up with something "better", so in story theres logic behind using something different.


Reigns took a pin off the curb stomp and Vince is pretty PO'ed . All joking aside , this is the WWE and they just do things for no reason. It's really not like Rollins is actually doing a curb stomp but oh well


----------



## castiron (Apr 10, 2015)

They should of wrote it into a storyline. Like the rko is banned for the night but if randy wins the curb stomp is banned for life and j&j causes a dq so Seth still walks away with the title but randy wins and the stomp is banned


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

disregard


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

His finishers had nothing on the Stone Cold Stunner. :austin


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE must have little faith in their performers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

To keep the SR motif going and to reflect "real life", call his finisher Short Round. 

Count me in the throng who think his new finisher is woefully lacking.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

So glad SHIV is back to his old image. It just suits him better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

I thought they just botched a ddt the first time I saw it to be honest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



IDONTSHIV said:


> To keep the SR motif going and to reflect "real life", call his finisher Short Round.
> 
> Count me in the *thong* who think his new finisher is woefully lacking.


I'll count you in Seth Rollin's thong. :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



gamegenie said:


> I'll count you in Seth Rollin's thong. :curry2


:lol thought I had done a Freudian slip there for a second. :clap.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

DDT's are for midcarders and jobbers. Should've allowed him to use God's Last Gift.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Just give him the superkick if he can pull it off.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

its like wwe neutered seth rollins


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Classic this, remember when Randy Orton pulled off the best RKO ever at WrestleMania ►?

Never happened.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Fighter Daron said:


> To be honest, the first time I saw Seth using the Curb Stomp, I was shocked that WWE allowed him to use a move like that, so I am not surprised at all.
> 
> But please, let him do the Phoenix Splash, for god' sake, don't ever do that shitty Edgecution again.


The Phoenix Splash isn't really designed as a heel move because it would generate pops. He needs something snappy that he can hit on mat level. it makes for more interesting finishes.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

Does anyone else find this stupid as well regarding last week and having the RKO banned for the match and Randy going off on his promo about he could also ban the Curb Stomp. This came at a really bad time if you ask me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*

It's a crime they have taken away such a badass finisher. It was one of my favorite finishers and they took it away from him. Maybe Cena could lend him the springboard stunner . That's way cooler than his new finisher.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



Zico said:


> It's a crime they have taken away such a badass finisher. It was one of my favorite finishers and they took it away from him. Maybe Cena could lend him the springboard stunner . *That's way cooler than his new finisher.*


Yeah it is.

But I don't think that he will keep the one that he used on Dolph, I do believe that he will come up with a new one against Randy this Sunday.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Does anyone else find this stupid as well regarding last week and having the RKO banned for the match and Randy going off on his promo about he could also ban the Curb Stomp. This came at a really bad time if you ask me.


:wee-bey
Yes! They could have had Orton ban the curb stomp for their match at Extreme Rules and had Rollins go for the steel cage, Rollins debuts a new finisher in place of the curb stomp at extreme rules and decides to keep it. :shrug


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seriously, why take the move away? He didn't hurt people with it, it look devastating as fuck and it was way more safe to perform than the RKO or the F5. This would not help Rollins at all, its like when they took the Swing away, there was no real reason to take it away other than "It may hurt people" which it ended up hurting Cesaro's career.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

I'm gonna miss the curb stomp 



X Spectrum said:


> So glad SHIV is back to his old image. It just suits him better.


Agreed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemBoy said:


> Seriously, why take the move away? He didn't hurt people with it, it look devastating as fuck and it was way more safe to perform than the RKO or the F5. This would not help Rollins at all, its like when they took the Swing away, there was no real reason to take it away other than "It may hurt people" which it ended up hurting Cesaro's career.


Which is the real reason right there... Vince didn't like Cesaro and didn't understand why he was getting over, so he did his best to kill his career. Betting there is a little bit of that with Rollins, since he is over with the hardcore fans because of his wrestling ability... can't have that now can we?


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



Zico said:


> :wee-bey
> Yes! They could have had Orton ban the curb stomp for their match at Extreme Rules and had Rollins go for the steel cage, Rollins debuts a new finisher in place of the curb stomp at extreme rules and decides to keep it. :shrug


That makes too much sense now doesn't it? :jericho2

Lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Kabraxal said:


> Which is the real reason right there... Vince didn't like Cesaro and didn't understand why he was getting over, so he did his best to kill his career. Betting there is a little bit of that with Rollins, since he is over with the hardcore fans because of his wrestling ability... can't have that now can we?


I'm trying really fucking hard to understand the reason behind the ban. Like, WWE literally forced Rollins to use the Curb Stomp as his finisher when he was on FCW because God's Last Gift was deemed too "dangerous" to perform.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



Darion1A said:


> And yes I say the RKO because the diamond cutter is very different. It just is.


Please expand. I've seen both used throughout the years and they sure do look the same to me. It's also the Ace Crusher, I believe.


----------



## PunchWalk (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Kabraxal said:


> Which is the real reason right there... Vince didn't like Cesaro and didn't understand why he was getting over, so he did his best to kill his career. Betting there is a little bit of that with Rollins, since he is over with the hardcore fans because of his wrestling ability... can't have that now can we?


Are you actually going to sit there and pretend that Vince dislikes this guy and that he isn't fully behind him? 

He's gotten as big of a push as the other talentless former Shield member since the split. He has received the most TV time since the split. There have been entire shows that have focused around him (where he's had multiple segments + a main event match.) And despite those shows that have focused around him failing miserably in the ratings, him having atrocious mic skills and incredibly little charisma, Vince still put the title on him.

Rollins is exactly the type of guy Vince likes having in the main event - someone who lacks charisma and mic skills.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Rollins's New Finisher Reaction*



G-Mafia said:


> Please expand. I've seen both used throughout the years and they sure do look the same to me. It's also the Ace Crusher, I believe.


Easy RKO outta now where, Diamond Cutter is from a standing position, and pauses before doing it like a Twist of Fate


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

PSA: Please ignore PunchWalk post, he's just a rejoiner troll trying to gain attention.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



PunchWalk said:


> Are you actually going to sit there and pretend that Vince dislikes this guy and that he isn't fully behind him?
> 
> He's gotten as big of a push as the other talentless former Shield member since the split. He has received the most TV time since the split. There have been entire shows that have focused around him (where he's had multiple segments + a main event match.) And despite those shows that have focused around him failing miserably in the ratings, him having atrocious mic skills and incredibly little charisma, Vince still put the title on him.
> 
> Rollins is exactly the type of guy Vince likes having in the main event - someone who lacks charisma and mic skills.


This has to be your 1094894th alternative account , you always say the same stupid shit buddy.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

banning Curb stomp yet Sheamus is still free to use Brogue kick which legitimately put people out? Seems like a work to me.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

They're getting rid for the same reason they banned the punt. The move just screams concussion city. Welcome to 2015.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Bad For Business said:


> Sorry, but if they've banned the curb stomp because it might hurt someone, then Brock is simply going to be turned away from the building the night he shows up to wrestle.


OMG! You may be right! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If he must use a new finisher, I vote for that kneeling super kick he does. Its unique enough to differentiate it from the approximately 7 million variations currently used on the active roster, and can be performed using the same set up moves as the curb stomp.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

As much as this seems like a stupid move, it is the result of the post Benoit tragedy world. I'd rather someone be safe even if it meant a move that's pretty cool was banned.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Łegend Ќiller;47982546 said:


> The Curb Stomp is NOT banned:
> 
> 
> Source.


That makes no sense.

"Semantic"? Of course we get no ELABORATION on what is meant by that because...VINCE. 

Good lord, Seth fucking used the Curbstomp to BECOME THE CHAMPION AT WRESTLEMANIA IN FRONT OF 70,000+ FANS, FOR GOD'S SAKE!! fpalm


"semantic situation"?? *DAMN IT!! EXPLAIN WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT MEAN!!!!*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

"FUCK MY COMPANY HARDER, DAMN IT!" :vince


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Semantic situation :confused


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

"IT'S SEMANTICS, DAMN IT!" :vince2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If he had actually hurt someone with the move then it would make sense to have him stop doing it. But that's not the case and the move seems pretty safe as it's the guy taking the move that really controls how hard he hits the mat and how he protects himself. Unless Rollins is actually curb stomping people the only way someone gets hurt from it is if they decide to slam their own face into the mat.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The new finisher doesnt even make practical sense to me. He holds him for a ddt, then swings his leg back for momentum, falls forward, then lets go of the hold as he's falling forward and plants the opponent flat/horizontally into the mat. 

Too much going on all for a basic yet weird looking execution.


----------



## Lightupbob (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

If he loses the curb stomp it's a real shame. It was a great finisher and if they can't find a good replacement it will hurt seth a lot . Believe it or not it's very important to have a good finisher.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Curb stomp just got Benoit'd.

I wonder when they will ban Reigns from punching people in the head with closed fists.

Or why not just settle all major disputes over tea and biscuits?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Curb stomp just got Benoit'd.
> 
> I wonder when they will ban Reigns from punching people in the head with closed fists.
> 
> *Or why not just settle all major disputes over tea and biscuits?*


Nah, gotta make people believe they have a beef. Let them fight on bubble wrap suits.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Never been a fan of banning moves and this is a head scratcher seeing as no one has actually been hurt by the move, could be a few major people said it was awkward to set up, or maybe it just looked too easy to do at home. Probably just looks too harsh and too easy to perform at home. 

Great workers can overcome limitations set upon them and work within parameters.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This is the dumbest thing I ever heard of. WWE grow a pair of balls and tell those guys suing you to fuck off. You have enough Lawyers to fight off those jobbers suing you guys.

Anyways who the hell did he hurt with the finisher? any move can kill you if it i botched! Misawa died from a damn suplex for fuck sakes!

Michelle McCool used a Styles Clash which is 10x more dangerous than a Curb Stomp


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Give him the rollup of DEATH as his finisher, fuck he's booked that way anyway.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Seth should revolt against this banning, using a well known different finisher every week! Than the hogan leg drop, than the F5, than Sweet Chin Music, etc... Just to fuck with Vince. XD


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Necramonium said:


> Seth should revolt against this banning, using a well known different finisher every week! Than the hogan leg drop, than the F5, than Sweet Chin Music, etc... Just to fuck with Vince. XD


Seth should beat Orton at ER with a Superman Punch and a Spear :rollins


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Serious question: Doesn't this scream PR because of the name "curb stomp"? I think it is more of an image protection decision than a safety issue.

Random new sponsor: "Who's the champ? Seth Rollins?" quick Google search... "Curb Stomp?? Whaaaaaat?"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemBoy said:


> Nah, gotta make people believe they have a beef. Let them fight on bubble wrap suits.


I approve of the bubble wrap as long as all matches are trampoline matches (one of those trampolines with nets so you don't fall outside and hurt yourself.)

WWE in 2016:







Hell with a set up like this, the possibilities are endless.. War Games anyone?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I approve of the bubble wrap as long as all matches are trampoline matches (one of those trampolines with nets so you don't fall outside and hurt yourself.)
> 
> WWE in 2016:
> 
> ...


Come on man, War is a strong bad word and it sends the wrong message. How about "Strife Games" huh?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



tark1n said:


> Serious question: Doesn't this scream PR because of the name "curb stomp"? I think it is more of an image protection decision than a safety issue.
> 
> Random new sponsor: "Who's the champ? Seth Rollins?" quick Google search... "Curb Stomp?? Whaaaaaat?"


Would be so utterly hilarious if it was, considering they actually changed the name of the move from the Blackout (which was infinitely cooler) to the Curb Stomp when Seth moved to the main roster. Oh yeah there was that one Smackdown when Cole called it the "Peace of Mind" :cole oh my.

I really doubt the actual name is the problem, they changed FU to AA pretty quick. This is 2015 WWE though, so yeah it might actually be that, who knows, Seth probably doesn't either.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemBoy said:


> Come on man, War is a strong bad word and it sends the wrong message. How about "Strife Games" huh?


They should just flip a coin and save us all 3 hours each Monday and 3 hours once a month on Sundays.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

:haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

WWE will now require new ring gear for all their superstars and divas:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemBoy said:


> Come on man, War is a strong bad word and it sends the wrong message. How about "Strife Games" huh?


Strife Games eh? :vince$


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Daemon_Rising said:


> They should just flip a coin and save us all 3 hours each Monday and 3 hours once a month on Sundays.


They would make some kind of race that last 3 hours to see who flips the coin, a #1 contenders pillow fight to see who gets to choose heads and another one to see who gets tails.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



DemBoy said:


> They would make some kind of race that last 3 hours to see who flips the coin, a #1 contenders pillow fight to see who gets to choose heads and another one to see who gets tails.


As long as they're anti allergy pillows. Gotta be safe.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Why not just settle all major disputes over tea and biscuits?


They already did that as seen here......












DemBoy said:


> pillow fight


Hmmm pillow fight you say well if Brock was under this suit.......









Than it would read "_*Cotton Weave: 1% & the other 99% ASS KICKER*_"

All in all this only proves one one thing,* #WWELogic* strikes again, now quick Vince it's up up and away DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Frost99 said:


> Hmmm pillow fight you say well if Brock was under this suit.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see the cotton weave part on a shirt. :vince



CJ said:


> As long as they're anti allergy pillows. Gotta be safe.


Of course bro, they're not animals to be fighting with dirty pillows.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This thread is pure shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Aaron S. said:


> This thread is pure shit


Irony.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

The Observer's explanation sounds kinda weird. In the end, the move have mysteriously disappeared off the face of the Earth(Then again, it was god-like, so it wouldn't be on Earth anyway) and may have or may not have been permanently replaced by a shitty DDT. No real reason to get super mad at it for anything other than the timing and maybe the reasoning if there truly isn't one(it's a fucking pro wrestling finisher, whatever. Some Indy guy's gonna probably pick it up, and I can watch him do it.), but seriously: That DDT is shit 


ShowStopper said:


> Irony.


No really. It's awful.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Still listed as a signature move on WWE.com
http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

This video was originally on Chaotic site

Long before Seth Rollins in WWE.

https://youtu.be/NAnLN1O_Xb4









Folks have been curb stomping even before American History X


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

So Ambrose and Rollins have same finisher?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*

Don't get it. Seems to me like the curb stomp is all about the sell, Rollins never looks close to actually hurting anyone if you ask me. You do a piledriver wrong you're fucked end of, but I just don't see the same with a curb stomp - Rollins puts such little force on top of people when he does it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finsher*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-on-seth-rollins-using-a-new-finishing-move/



> Regarding rumors of WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins having his Curb Stomp finisher banned by the company, the move has not been banned but Rollins will be using the new DDT-facebuster type move he used on RAW to defeat Dolph Ziggler as his finisher.
> 
> Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter described Rollins using a new move as a "semantic situation" and said WWE does not want to draw attention to the Curb Stomp no longer being used, but it is not banned.


Changed the title to reflect this information.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finsher*



Brock said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-on-seth-rollins-using-a-new-finishing-move/
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the title to reflect this information.


Vince's way of telling the fans he's not banning it so he doesn't get heat for it, but he clearly is. Vince is such a moron at this stage it's scary. Does he really expect people to believe that Rollins doesn't want to use it anymore? :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Prolly banned doh)*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince's way of telling the fans he's not banning it so he doesn't get heat for it, but he clearly is. Vince is such a moron at this stage it's scary. Does he really expect people to believe that Rollins doesn't want to use it anymore? :lmao


WWE propaganda machine comes into play again. They always try and put their own spin on shit like this.

He just won the fucking title thanks to this move FFS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finsher*



Brock said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-on-seth-rollins-using-a-new-finishing-move/
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the title to reflect this information.


"The Curbstomp is NOT being BANNED, but no one will be using the move any longer and there will be no footage shown of any one using the move from past shows going forward" 

"There that will trick those stupid smarks into not hating this" :vince2


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finsher*



Brock said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-on-seth-rollins-using-a-new-finishing-move/
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the title to reflect this information.


Thats why they removed his titantron of him doing the curbstomp :vince

Vince is just saying this to stopo the shitstorm, but it actually is banned :maury


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh)*

The dirtsheets are ALWAYS right


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh)*

Vince is stupid , he should've banned it during Wrestlemania in between Rollins matches.
That would have been an even better timing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Vince and his semantics. Hey Vince, I'm not going to stop watching Raw, I'll just have my tv on another channel.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

The amount of fake outrage in this story is legendary. Seth changes his finisher and you guys are acting like they brought slavery back.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> The amount of fake outrage in this story is legendary. Seth changes his finisher and you guys are acting like they brought slavery back.


This is not my own example but it's like they banned the Sweet chin Music 3 weeks after WM 12 . How stupid is that ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finsher*



A-C-P said:


> "The Curbstomp is NOT being BANNED, but no one will be using the move any longer and there will be no footage shown of any one using the move from past shows going forward"
> 
> "There that will trick those stupid smarks into not hating this" :vince2


Time to go Vinnie Mac...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> The amount of fake outrage in this story is legendary. Seth changes his finisher and you guys are acting like they brought slavery back.


The amount of ebola you spread in this place with your posts is legendary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

If it's not banned and Seth is changing it, then he's stupid. 

I can see Seth purposely changing it to something more lame so that he wouldn't get a face pop during finisher execution since he's suppose to be a heel. It makes sense, but he's still an idiot for it.

Either way, banned or not, someone is an idiot. Lose lose situation.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> The amount of ebola you spread in this place with your posts is legendary.


Yeah my bleeding vagina hasn't posted in here 500 times since RAW ended.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*






:mj2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Meg Myers has a song called Curbstomp 






Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

fpalm Vince...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Bruh what in the fuck are you even talking about? Ignorantly assuming I thought Punk leaving was a work? Don't come at me with this condescending & assuming shit my man. You either disagree or agree with my opinion but don't "hazard a guess you also..."
> 
> No, don't do that.
> 
> ...


Now you are backtracking. If it's a work it means it's part of an ongoing story or has a pay off, nothing else. 

It does not mean that they will cease using it for a while due to ongoing lawsuits and then bring it back afterwards. 

They are clearly not going to acknowledge the fact that he isn't using it and unless they do then there is absolutely no substance to your weak theory that belonged in the same category as all the other delusional ''work'' theories. That is why i suggested you may have taken this line of thought on other occasions. 

It would be different if you actually presented some evidence as to why you thought it was a work other than your own scrambled opinions.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Jim Ross On Rollins and The Curb Stomp: I don’t know if WWE has or has not banned the use of Seth Rollins’ Curb Stomp finisher but many fans are seemingly up in arms about its absence. I say the safety of the athlete is always the first priority of any responsible company and if the move is more likely to concuss people than others then it needs to be eliminated. It’s that simple. Not sure why so many fans have taken to my Twitter @jrsBBQ to bitch about it but, at the same time, everyone has the right to an opinion. It’s too bad that so many people within the business have bastardized the DDT, among other moves, or it would still be a great finisher instead of another overused, uncreative high spot that everyone kicks out of on a regular basis. Those type of issues where finishing maneuvers have become impotent ‘spots’ is the fault of undisciplined bookers within the world of wrestling and lazy talents who have not mastered the art of wrestling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> Jim Ross On Rollins and The Curb Stomp: I don’t know if WWE has or has not banned the use of Seth Rollins’ Curb Stomp finisher but many fans are seemingly up in arms about its absence. I say the safety of the athlete is always the first priority of any responsible company and if the move is more likely to concuss people than others then it needs to be eliminated. It’s that simple. Not sure why so many fans have taken to my Twitter @jrsBBQ to bitch about it but, at the same time, everyone has the right to an opinion. It’s too bad that so many people within the business have bastardized the DDT, among other moves, or it would still be a great finisher instead of another overused, uncreative high spot that everyone kicks out of on a regular basis. Those type of issues where finishing maneuvers have become impotent ‘spots’ is the fault of undisciplined bookers within the world of wrestling and lazy talents who have not mastered the art of wrestling.


The DDT is just as dangerous as the Curb Stomp.. o right, it existed in JR's time so it's okay I guess. Cannot stand JR's bullshit anymore. Most of the shit he spouts is so stupid anymore.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Kabraxal said:


> The DDT is just as dangerous as the Curb Stomp.. o right, it existed in JR's time so it's okay I guess. Cannot stand JR's bullshit anymore. Most of the shit he spouts is so stupid anymore.


That last sentence was unequivocally stupid.

Jim Ross knows more about this business than a forum full of know-it-alls could even fathom.

People who speak like this are the reason he has to speak in a condescending tone on his podcast and the way he writes.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

Deezy said:


> That last sentence was unequivocally stupid.
> 
> Jim Ross knows more about this business than a forum full of know-it-alls could even fathom.
> 
> People who speak like this are the reason he has to speak in a condescending tone on his podcast and the way he writes.


That's what you get from this post CM Punk era of wrestling fans. They think they know more than guys who have decades more experience in the business than they ever will. That's why everyone in the business hates guys like him and looks down on all other wrestling fans, because of whiny entitled neckbeards like that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> That last sentence was unequivocally stupid.
> 
> Jim Ross knows more about this business than a forum full of know-it-alls could even fathom.
> 
> People who speak like this are the reason he has to speak in a condescending tone on his podcast and the way he writes.


I say what he says is mostly stupid because it is... I don't care if he was a great commentator for so long and hired some great talent at one point. He is washed out has been now that can't let go of the past and think the wrestling world and its fans need to be exactly like they were 20 or 30 years ago. 

Just because he once did great things doesn't mean he deserves everyone to bend over for his OPINION for the rest of eternity. If that were the case, no one would be allowed to call out Vince for being a senile old idiot that needs to retire. BUt then, if you want to play white knight and defend two crotchety old men that were hostile to the fans long before the fans bit back.... go ahead. Just means we know not to take anything you say seriously.



ComplainingOnline said:


> That's what you get from this post CM Punk era of wrestling fans. They think they know more than guys who have decades more experience in the business than they ever will. That's why everyone in the business hates guys like him and looks down on all other wrestling fans, because of whiny entitled neckbeards like that.


Why is it that the anti smark brigade all post eerily similar shit to one another... hmmmmm. Really does make you wonder if Vince hired out a PR firm to try and attack the fans. SOrry sorry.. I meant to say "critics". I forgot to speak senile old man.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Are the people defending this decision missing a chromosome or something? :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Are the people defending this decision missing a chromosome or something? :ti


Wouldn't be surprised, He got blamed for a TAPED edition of Raw last week's ratings. Read that again, TAPED. 

:lmao

:ti


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Kabraxal said:


> I say what he says is mostly stupid because it is... I don't care if he was a great commentator for so long and hired some great talent at one point. He is washed out has been now that can't let go of the past and think the wrestling world and its fans need to be exactly like they were 20 or 30 years ago.
> 
> Just because he once did great things doesn't mean he deserves everyone to bend over for his OPINION for the rest of eternity. If that were the case, no one would be allowed to call out Vince for being a senile old idiot that needs to retire. BUt then, if you want to play white knight and defend two crotchety old men that were hostile to the fans long before the fans bit back.... go ahead. Just means we know not to take anything you say seriously.


Don't need to defend someone who doesn't need it. His experience and track record speak for itself.

Let me guess, his opinion is invalid because it doesn't mesh with yours. 

I don't take anything you say serious already. You've shown yourself to be a self-righteous hypocrite who jumps on hashtag causes and killed their credibility for wanting change, but only if they get to pick what change actually is.

Scream for the safety of the performers and complain when someone actually does it. Bitch about Divas not getting a chance and then cry about who gets it.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I say what he says is mostly stupid because it is... I don't care if he was a great commentator for so long and hired some great talent at one point. He is washed out has been now that can't let go of the past and think the wrestling world and its fans need to be exactly like they were 20 or 30 years ago.
> 
> Just because he once did great things doesn't mean he deserves everyone to bend over for his OPINION for the rest of eternity. If that were the case, no one would be allowed to call out Vince for being a senile old idiot that needs to retire. BUt then, if you want to play white knight and defend two crotchety old men that were hostile to the fans long before the fans bit back.... go ahead. Just means we know not to take anything you say seriously.


And yet you think these same people need to listen to you, some guy who's been on a keyboard since 2003, that's your contribution to the business. You act like your running a war against Vince McMahon like you know him personally, you don't know shit about him outside what reddit and CM Punk tells you about him. 





Kabraxal said:


> Why is it that the anti smark brigade all post eerily similar shit to one another... hmmmmm. Really does make you wonder if Vince hired out a PR firm to try and attack the fans. SOrry sorry.. I meant to say "critics". I forgot to speak senile old man.


You aren't a fan, you're an entitled crybaby who's bitching about everything the company does yet is sitting in front of his TV at 7:45 every Monday for the next RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Let's give Seth a new move that reflects his daily life now that he is bereft of a fiancee. Ladies and Gentlemen. Seth's new finishing move: *the stump puller*.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> Don't need to defend someone who doesn't need it. His experience and track record speak for itself.
> 
> Let me guess, his opinion is invalid because it doesn't mesh with yours.
> 
> ...


Uh huh... meaning you can't actually defend what he's saying, but will just thump your chest because "SMARK!". Nice to know you are so soundly and easily beaten in a discussion. 

Also, for future reference... DDT, Suplex, punching, kicking, simple irish whips... all dangerous. Best ban them all too since are so safety conscious. O wait, you telling me his agenda isn't actual safety and it's just anti smarkdom? Phew, thought I'd have to strain my neck looking up at him on the high horse. 

And I'll wait to talk to an actual women's division fan about the women's division and not someone that likes to choose his battles based only on what is considered "smarky" or not.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> And yet you think these same people need to listen to you, some guy who's been on a keyboard since 2003, that's your contribution to the business. You act like your running a war against Vince McMahon like you know him personally, you don't know shit about him outside what reddit and CM Punk tells you about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also thinks wrestling companies give enough of a shit to hire people to troll them online :lel 

Conspiracy theories and nonfactual speculations......What's the difference between people like that and 9/11 truthers?


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Daily Reminder: The smarks got the final result that they wanted 2 wrestlemanias in a row, Daniel Bryan winning the WWE WHC and Roman Reigns not winning it.

And there is nothing that the anti-smarks can do about it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Cut out the needless bickering please.


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

Deezy said:


> He also thinks wrestling companies give enough of a shit to hire people to troll them online :lel
> 
> Conspiracy theories and nonfactual speculations......What's the difference between people like that and 9/11 truthers?


Dude knows jack shit about how the business works, He thinks Vince is out to personally piss him off because he doesn't want to put a fake wrestling belt on his favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh huh... meaning you can't actually defend what he's saying, but will just thump your chest because "SMARK!". Nice to know you are so soundly and easily beaten in a discussion.
> 
> Also, for future reference... DDT, Suplex, punching, kicking, simple irish whips... all dangerous. Best ban them all too since are so safety conscious. O wait, you telling me his agenda isn't actual safety and it's just anti smarkdom? Phew, thought I'd have to strain my neck looking up at him on the high horse.
> 
> And I'll wait to talk to an actual women's division fan about the women's division and not someone that likes to choose his battles based only on what is considered "smarky" or not.


Right because a move with an awkward set up couldn't possibly be dangerous at all right? Because someone talking it the wrong way could end badly....not that right? Nah, it's like saying Styles Clash didn't have some people who didn't take the move right and ended up with severe injuries.

Anymore pearls of wisdom you have? Because all those "traditional" moves have been worked for over 30+ years. They are bumps taught in school, I doubt there is a "take a quick hands free forehead bump without hurting yourself" course offered...instead of the traditional "this is where your arm goes when taking a DDT" that is actually taught.


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*










"is not banned, but (without any explanation) is no longer used"
0 surprises


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Daily Reminder: The smarks got the final result that they wanted 2 wrestlemanias in a row, Daniel Bryan winning the WWE WHC and Roman Reigns not winning it.
> 
> And there is nothing that the anti-smarks can do about it.


And yet here you smarks are crying like a 8 year old girl because WWE changed a move you like. You act like we're upset when you guys have been crying and screaming for almost 600 posts. #CancelTheNetwork , #hiJackRAW , i'm sorry who are the butthurt ones again?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Every time Seth appears everyone chant "CURB STOMP" repeatedly like the old CM Punk chants


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> Right because a move with an awkward set up couldn't possibly be dangerous at all right? Because someone talking it the wrong way could end badly....not that right? Nah, it's like saying Styles Clash didn't have some people who didn't take the move right and ended up with severe injuries.
> 
> Anymore pearls of wisdom you have? Because all those "traditional" moves have been worked for over 30+ years. They are bumps taught in school, I doubt there is a "take a quick hands free forehead bump without hurting yourself" course offered...instead of the traditional "this is where your arm goes when taking a DDT" that is actually taught.


So dangerous it's never injured anyone before :ti


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> So dangerous it's never injured anyone before :ti


OMG you got me, because I didn't actually say that a few pages before right :eyeroll

I also said it had an awkward set up and someone taking it wrong could end badly, and then I compared it to the Styles Clash that hurt nobody for years until some people took them wrong and ended up severely injured. :ti


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Are the people defending this decision missing a chromosome or something? :ti


Wouldn't surprise me if someone checked Deezy and all these april 2015 accounts and discovers they all have the same IP address :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> So dangerous it's never injured anyone before :ti


What we weren't told... he practiced on Vince and "accidentally" knocked sensed into him and he started booking Raw like a wrestling show for two hours after WM. Then Dunn slapped him and he saw what he had done and was horrified... took him a few weeks to finally get around to banning the move that almost gave us back wrestling. I mean, he had to comfort himself with Cena to stop the trembling first.


Okay, being serious... exactly what you said. He's been doing it for over a year with no serious injuries, while we have had more concussions off of simple kicks in that same time frame. This "safety conscious" bullshit is just that.. bullshit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> OMG you got me, because I didn't actually say that a few pages before right :eyeroll
> 
> I also said it had an awkward set up and someone taking it wrong could end badly, and then I compared it to the Styles Clash that hurt nobody for years until some people took them wrong and ended up severely injured. :ti


So basically like every move ever? :hmm

It's amazing the lack of logic you guys have shown in this thread.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Let's give Seth a new move that reflects his daily life now that he is bereft of a fiancee. Ladies and Gentlemen. Seth's new finishing move: *the stump puller*.


:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*











> WWE doesn't want to draw attention to the move not being used, but it wasn't banned


*They expected no one to notice that the WWE Champion stopped using his finisher :drake1?*


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> OMG you got me, because I didn't actually say that a few pages before right :eyeroll
> 
> I also said it had an awkward set up and someone taking it wrong could end badly, and then I compared it to the Styles Clash that hurt nobody for years until some people took them wrong and ended up severely injured. :ti


:ti:eyeroll:ti


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Its a shame, The Curb Stomp was quite original and looked like an actual finisher. But i could have lived with it if they had given him an equally epic finisher.

However this DDT and variation there of bullshit is getting out of hand. Now we have Ambrose, Miz and Rollins all with very similiar looking finishers and they all suck.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> So basically like every move ever? :hmm
> 
> It's amazing the lack of logic you guys have shown in this thread.


As opposed to the people offering nothing but gifs and negreps that say "aids"? 

Give me some more insight genius, because you have offered nothing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Deezy said:


> As opposed to the people offering nothing but gifs and negreps that say "aids"?
> 
> Give me some more insight genius, because you have offered nothing.


Satly over negs? :mj

What exactly have you offered other than assumptions and projections? The move has been used for years now and has been one of the SAFEST compared to others. This is fact. You, for some reason need to be a contrarian nuisance and argue against this.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> And yet here you smarks are crying like a 8 year old girl because WWE changed a move you like. You act like we're upset when you guys have been crying and screaming for almost 600 posts. #CancelTheNetwork , #hiJackRAW , i'm sorry who are the butthurt ones again?


I gave you a legit reason to my online complaining on this subject but since my answer didn't fit your agenda , you didn't respond .


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Satly over negs? :mj
> 
> What exactly have you offered other than assumptions and projections? The move has been used for years now and has been one of the SAFEST compared to others. This is fact. You, for some reason need to be a contrarian nuisance and argue against this.


Salty? Naw, I don't give two fucks about it, but seeing that's the only thing you can do is spam my inbox with it with clueless insults, I like bringing it up, because it shows how petty and childish you are. But I said negreps, that must mean you won.

Also, guess you also didn't read when I said "the move looks worse than others", like some stupid kid or backyarder does it and they have to take the blame for it, also, they have a concussion lawsuit to deal with, so having moves some mark lawyer can bring up is also something they wouldn't want.

AAAAND why does the UFC ban stomping a downed opponent? Because it looks worse than elbows in the same position, does it means it's worse than elbows? No.....it just looks worse.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

The curb stomp is too dangerous?

I can't wait til Orton's DDT is banned

Or Miz's snap DDT

Or Ziggler's DDT & top rope X-Factor

Or Neville's reverse hurricanrana & Red Arrow

Rollins Phoenix Splash

Daniel Bryan's dropkick into the corner (I mean he almost lands on his head!)

GTS

Clothesline

Punch to the face

Headlock

Collar & Elbow tie-Up

Ban it all! Wrestling hurts!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Well this thread went south.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

L-O-L

So they've banned a move that involves the opponent getting forced face first into the canvas with no protection?

Wait...that sounds like I could be describing another move...

:hunter *My move is alright though? Pop?*

Another week and another low for these shit stains.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

WW-WhyDoPeopleEvenBotherAnymore


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Ban the curb stomp, but keep the Bro kick, which is a direct kick to a opponants face/head. 


:rockwut


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Ridiculous idea to ban the Curb Stomp, I do like the new finisher though...


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*










What a maneuver:vince2:done:ambrose4


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



> Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter described Rollins using a new move as a "semantic situation" and said WWE does not want to draw attention to the Curb Stomp no longer being used, but it is not banned.


My guess is that they want to leave the door open for Seth to potentially be able to use it again in the future, if they decide to allow it, but they don't want to admit that, because if something happens when they do allow it, that opens up a huge can of worms. "You even banned it because you KNEW it was dangerous, but now you've allowed it back?!" Tons of liability.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

As of tonight the following movies have been banned in the WWE:
1. DDT
2.Backbreackers of all types
3. Spine busters 
4. Chops to the chest

In lieu of this ban, the following moves have been approved
1. The feather tickler
2. The B-A-Star (a big hug falling into a pin)
3. The Shin Kick
4. The Sissy Slap


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

UPDATE: Well this should be fun. PWInsider has a different take on the story of Seth Rollins phasing out the Curb Stomp. The site reports that WWE management did not ban the curb stomp and instead gave him the new DDT/facebuster-style finisher as a move that can be “used on anyone, anywhere” the way that the RKO can be.

http://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-may-not-have-banned-the-curb-stomp-after-all/



Once again, butthurt smarks are getting played by a story that NO ONE has confirmed but because the dirtsheets reported it, it's taken as gospel from the bible, now those same dirtsheets are covering their asses again because their reporting was wrong....again.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*

Curb Stomp banned but it's ok for The Brogue Kick, Bryan's Running Knee, The Bullhammer Elbow to still be in use? 

That is an absolute joke. It was one of the best impact finishers in WWE and it's just another stupid little thing they have done to further hinder Rollins.

Even with the belt he has been booked like sh*t since the Rumble. Really strange way to book a new champion after building him up for over 18 months.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Curb Stomp but it was quite unique and made Rollins stand out but the move he used on Raw was just terrible, it looked like a DDT lol And that's an every day sorta move. Why not go to that twirling splash he does?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Next step will probably banning all the wrestling moves from the show... 3 hours of scripted promos pals !


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



ComplainingOnline said:


> UPDATE: Well this should be fun. PWInsider has a different take on the story of Seth Rollins phasing out the Curb Stomp. The site reports that WWE management did not ban the curb stomp and instead gave him the new DDT/facebuster-style finisher as a move that can be “used on anyone, anywhere” the way that the RKO can be.
> 
> http://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-may-not-have-banned-the-curb-stomp-after-all/
> 
> ...


Yea because the curb stomp was one of those finishers that could only be used on certain people right? 

unkout 

It's one of the best finishers on the roster and has had months of usage to earn legitimacy having been used on Lesnar effectively and in winning the WWE title. 

Now it is being replaced by a fucking DDT out of the blue. 

It really doesn't matter what reason they choose to give for implementing this change because it's a fucking terrible decision no matter how you wish to look at. 

In the past few weeks Rollins has started to lose everything that made him such a good character. 

He is no longer being portrayed as the ballsy ruthless ''architect'' who would stand up to even Brock Lesnar because he always felt he could tip the odds in his favor and out think his opponents. 

Instead he is now the Authority's lackey and it is being made clear that ''He is only champion because of Kane'' 

What? That is not what fucking happened in the story but w/e. The writing is shit and Rollins is being ruined and taking away his finisher which provides a little legitimacy as well as being a part of his identity is just ridiculous. 

It's so fucking frustrating to watch this all play out.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Marrakesh said:


> Yea because the curb stomp was one of those finishers that could only be used on certain people right?
> 
> unkout
> 
> ...


Like... I can see that Seth's credibility has taken a bit of a nose dive recently, but that is EXACTLY what happened in the story. Kane has protected Rollins for months AND helped him win MitB. Even if Rollins could have done it without Kane, Kane is still going to bring it up and make out that he was the one responsible.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Bl0ndie said:


> Like... I can see that Seth's credibility has taken a bit of a nose dive recently, but that is EXACTLY what happened in the story. Kane has protected Rollins for months AND helped him win MitB. Even if Rollins could have done it without Kane, Kane is still going to bring it up and make out that he was the one responsible.


No. The story is supposed to be that Rollins joined the Authority and dismantled The Shield because he was ''buying in'' to them which was made clear in promos incessantly for weeks. 

He made the decision that ensured he was able to get the kind of protection and assistance that comes along with being aligned with them. 

Kane interfered on behalf of the Authority BECAUSE Rollins was the one who dismantled The Shield and he was now a member of that faction. 

Kane should not be having screen time and telling the fucking champion that he is only there because of him when in the story all Kane was is a lackey who did what he was told and ensured Rollins won due to prior decisions Seth made that sealed his own ''future'' and protection. 

That is what the story was for months. That Rollins outsmarted The Shield guys. 

It was not that Seth was just a puppet chosen by the Authority (Kane mentions they could have chosen El Torito) who has had everything handed to him.

It was always that he was one step ahead. 

They have changed this completely and along with Rollins now being afraid of Orton (Despite showing virtually no fear of Lesnar) they are ruining a character that had a lot of potential if they were to continue down the path their were on until around February this year. 

No consistency to the story at all and whilst I'm well aware than in wrestling that is common over the course of time this has all happened over the space of a couple of months. 

Unless WWE are building towards a Rollins/Kane feud were Rollins gets to lay on the table all the reasons why what Kane said is false then i really don't see any point in doing what they did on Monday.


----------



## borissov89 (Mar 12, 2015)

So is it official that they banned the curb stomp, or?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Surely they should have faith and trust in the WWE Champion to perform a move safely? Otherwise whats the point?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Daniel Bryan's dropkick into the corner (I mean he almost lands on his head!)


Cut the almost, most stupid move I've ever seen.



FourWinds said:


> As of tonight the following movies have been banned in the WWE:
> 1. DDT
> 2.Backbreackers of all types
> 3. Spine busters
> 4. Chops to the chest


1. The Miz, Orton, Ambrose, etc...
2. This is true, I've never realized it.
3. Triple H, Lesnar, Rock, etc...
4. Ryback, Ambrose, etc...


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Curb Stomp chants in Chicago anyone?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's not like the curb stomp has became notorious for causing serious head injuries. Rollins seems to execute it safely. 

His new finisher just doesn't have the same impact as the curb stomp :shaq.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Marrakesh said:


> No. The story is supposed to be that Rollins joined the Authority and dismantled The Shield because he was ''buying in'' to them which was made clear in promos incessantly for weeks.
> 
> He made the decision that ensured he was able to get the kind of protection and assistance that comes along with being aligned with them.
> 
> ...


What Kane said wasn't false, at all. In Kane's mind it's perfectly true, he just exaggerated a bit when he said El Torito because he's pissed. You think Kane of all people is just going to take being called out when he's helped so much? The only thing that's changed is that Rollins, due to his success, has become too cocky for his own good and is making enemies within the Authority, that story progression actually makes sense. It would be inconsistent if he was flip flopping every week but it's been a slow progression from one character into another.

If Kane is indeed going to feud with Rollins, expect him to have something to say, other than, "yeah, you're right, you're amazing. I'm just an easily replaceable dingus. Let's fight." The fuck kind of feud is that?

The only real problem I see is Rollins being so afraid of guys like Orton, even though he has the numbers game on his side.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

:WTF2

Why? That was easily the best finisher in WWE right now.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Hope it's only temporary. Someone start a Twitter campaign to reverse this shit, lol.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Im all for it being replaced. If the reason is true. The curbstomp takes someone being on the ground trying to get up to be used and fuck it wouldnt most people in matches...back when you had managers be like "well im not going to get up on my hands and knees"...also how would he ever defeat the undertaker. I like him having an everyday finisher and saving the curbstomp as a lethal move only used situationally.


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Next step will probably banning all the wrestling moves from the show... 3 hours of scripted promos pals !


this is something i could get behind


----------



## donjonhtx (Apr 17, 2015)

yea it's lame. same thing with Dirty Deeds(not the double arm DDT) it causes "head/neck injuries". i love the Curb Stomp. i wanted to start a band with that name because of it! not really but it's a lame move on WWE's part


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp No Longer Being Used: Rollins now using new finisher (Probably banned doh, we ain't stupid Vince)*



Fighter Daron said:


> Cut the almost, most stupid move I've ever seen.


Considering all the neck issues he's had, I don't disagree with you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BornBad said:


> Next step will probably banning all the wrestling moves from the show... 3 hours of scripted promos pals !


Sadly, there are people out there who would okay with that. Maybe not the scripted part, but just non-stop promos. fpalm


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

All has been said, what a joke this would be.

Next thing, Broack isn't allowed to do a german anymore, only throw his smile of death.

(and just before this silly rumor about the curb stomp being banned, i had high hopes for Kane doing a piledriver again)


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Regarding the final update. That move is no RKO. Hell the set up isnt even nearly as smooth. Dont get where their heads are at on this move...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Regarding the final update. That move is no RKO. Hell the set up isnt even nearly as smooth. Dont get where their heads are at on this move...


Seriously. I actually like the set up with the buckle bomb into the ddt, but it's no fucking RKO. The comparison to the RKO is laughable.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They banned it, cause they are afraid kids will copy it and seriously hurt each other. Every other reason is just BS.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll bet someone sent a "valid" legal threat to the WWE ragarding the curbstormp which is why the move got banned so abruptly


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Boy do I long for the wild west days of the WWF where they could make creative decisions on their own without worrying about the opinions of their beloved shareholders. Like it or not, they probably have more to do with this than Vince or Dunn.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This joke of a company. fpalm



ElTerrible said:


> They banned it, cause they are afraid kids will copy it and seriously hurt each other. Every other reason is just BS.


That would make absolutely zero sense though as the same could be said for literally every move in the WWE.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

I like the curb stomp, but I would rather he came up with something better

A few of the curb stomp spots have been a little messy, hope he comes up with something good though


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is fucking ridiculous WWE is literally run by dumbassed. Yes ban every single move that is actually any good. First it was the Headlock Driver (aka Dirty Deeds) and now this? Fuck off WWE, its like they are literally want to puut on the most boring show they can.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

This is so fucking stupid and goes to show how watered down and pussified WWE has become. Wrestling can be dangerous WWE knows this and every wrestler knows this. Plus call me crazy but any wrestling move can be dangerous if botched or not applied right.

Is WWE going stop HHH from doing the pedigree? Taker from doing the tombstone? This is just retarded beyond measure and another example why I am happy I stopped watching.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> They banned it, cause they are afraid kids will copy it and seriously hurt each other. Every other reason is just BS.


This is likely and it's stupid. Kids could try the RKO and break someone's neck, but they don't ban it. It's just WWE logic at it's worst.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

next thing they'll cancel Extreme Rules, TLC and ladder matches, I'm calling it


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Deezy said:


> People will believe anything when it comes to net reports and WWE.
> 
> My goodness, he wouldn't have been allowed to use the move in the first place if anyone thought the move could be dangerous. Only an idiot can't see past another click-bait story.


You must feel like a right ****head now mate


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I miss it already. 

It was a perfect finisher for a heel like Rollins. 

Was it really that unsafe in the ring compared to spike DDT's for example? Can understand on the hard floor but in the ring? Did Rolllins ever legit injure anyone with it?

When he turns face one day, make the Phoenix splash his finisher


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

the set up is way too long to come out of nowhere. this is probably a move they felt like he could pull off on kane and bigger guys. Like if they are way too big for rollins to put down long enough to take a curb stomp. Again though, I dont feel like the face buster move is a move that has that "out of nowhere" feel with such a long set up. 

All in all I have no problem saying I called this. Seth is a bigger deal now, so he should have two to three moves he can bust out and win a match. It also gives him the "how do I put this guy away" situation when people kick out of the move at two and a half


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

and u people will still give them ur money despite them taking away every single thing that makes wrestling masculine.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Bob-Carcass said:


> You must feel like a right ****head now mate


Can't quote the mods who said the same thing? It was a Wrestlezone report, hardly credible.

Also, why are the dirt sheets back peddling on it "being banned" and now it's all about "wanting a move that can be out of nowhere"? 

Now, why would a move be banned when all moves are looked at before the guys debut? Almost like what I said was factual.

Now......who feels like a "right ****head now mate"?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Deezy said:


> Can't quote the mods who said the same thing? It was a Wrestlezone report, hardly credible.
> 
> Also, why are the dirt sheets back peddling on it "being banned" and now it's all about "wanting a move that can be out of nowhere"?
> 
> ...


I can but I didn't read through the entire thread, whatever your excuse is mate you really screwed yourself with this 



Deezy said:


> Only an idiot can't see past another click-bait story.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

as a wrestling fan, i think that is an absolute fuckin travesty. that move is what set him apart. he spent forever establishing it, and it was over as one of the most devastating finishers there is. when u think rollins, u think curb stomp. his new finisher is generic as hell, it looks like everyone else's. wwe is fake, "too dangerous" doesn't apply, when there is no intention to hurt the other person, hell, it's one of the safest maneuvers. if some moron kids kill each other doing it, that's on them.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Curb Stomp Banned: NO BUYS*



Bob-Carcass said:


> I can but I didn't read through the entire thread, whatever your excuse is mate you really screwed yourself with this


It is a click-bait story.

How did I screw myself? By saying a site that has a history of reporting false stories shouldn't be taken at face value? Yeah ok.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If the PWInsider report is correct, hopefully there is hope. You want him to use this new DDT as duel finisher? Fine. But the Curbstomp is synonymous with Rollins. The Curb Stomp has drilled Dean Ambrose's head through cinderblocks. It put Randy Orton out of action for 4 months. It has beaten almost everyone one the roster. He won the championship with it. He builds his matches around that move.

For fuck's sake, if it's banned than it is what it is and there's nothing to do about it. But The Curb Stomp is the last thing that needs "replaced."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> Hope it's only temporary. Someone start a Twitter campaign to reverse this shit, lol.


Make it so!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth should use the Roman Reigns as his finisher


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

> UPDATE: Well this should be fun. PWInsider has a different take on the story of Seth Rollins phasing out the Curb Stomp. The site reports that WWE management did not ban the curb stomp and instead gave him the new DDT/facebuster-style finisher as a move that can be “used on anyone, anywhere” the way that the RKO can be.


A DDT facebuster isn't a move you can hit out of nowhere like the RKO it requires a setup, he has to grab their head then snap his leg back, its not an outta nowhere type of move. If anything the curb stomp is more of a move he can hit out of nowhere.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Seth should use the Roman Reigns as his finisher


A sleeper hold?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don´t really care if they ban the curb stomp...What i do care about though, is if this new DDT like move he used on Raw is gonna be his new finisher, then what about Ambrose? it´s his move atm.
Oh, wait -Ambrose doesn´t need a finisher, he never wins any matches anyway :/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t really care if they ban the curb stomp...What i do care about though, is if this new DDT like move he used on Raw is gonna be his new finisher, then what about Ambrose? it´s his move atm.
> Oh, wait -Ambrose doesn´t need a finisher, he never wins any matches anyway :/


Ambrose uses a snap double arm ddt Seth's is a single arm ddt, plus he falls forward with it making it more of a facebuster type of ddt. Its not so similar to where Dean would have to change his, its different enough to set it apart. I don't like it though, a ddt is the most generic finisher you can have, i mean Miz uses a snap ddt as a regular move that people kick out of every match he has. 

Rollins just has so many other moves he could use, like the small package driver, the phoenix splash, the Avada Kedavra, hell even the Sethwalker. He just has so many moves in his arsenal he never uses that could easily be a finisher, why stick him with a boring ddt?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Hogan's finisher was a legdrop, something that no wrestler other than him would finish guys off with. Hell, Matt Hardy would do legdrops from the 2nd rope but seldom finished guys off with it. I agree that a DDT variant is a lame finisher, but it's not like there isn't plenty of precedent for lame finishers.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vince is such a dumbass.

Can't wait till Rollins starts using just a superkick for his finisher. I mean, we only see a dozen superkicks every week so that should be special.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Such a versatile move, as we saw in the Orton 'Mania match. WWE are friggin idiots. At this point, I don't want them signing any more great talent just to ruin and limit them. I'd rather follow their career elsewhere.

Rollins had one of the most unique finishers in the company, so OF COURSE they get rid of it. It seems fairly safe to me. I'd imagine the recipient typically plant their head into their hands/arms.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Given the third update, it might suggest that one or two of the guys lined up to face Rollins over the next few months aren't capable of taking the curbstomp.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bigby Wolf said:


> This joke of a company. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> That would make absolutely zero sense though as the same could be said for literally every move in the WWE.


Not really. Of course all moves contain a certain risk. But from a 

1) pure execution/skill level required (weight transfer etc) to perform the move safely, small margin for error 

2) to the severity of possibly injuries, when executed wrongly by an amateur

3) to the fact that it literally can be copied by anyone (small, big, old, young, weak or strong)

it´s easily the most dangerous move. 

To step on somebody´s neck and drive their face into the ground. Not a lot has to go wrong for somebody untrained to hurt somebody.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

NFL pays out a billion in concussion case... WWE bans head injury looking moves...


hmmm coincidence?


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd keep it for special occasions like the punt. 

Personally, I'd have him use the Turnbuckle Powerbomb, into a Bullsdog, then up for the Phoenix splash. Alternatively, you could just go with the Turnbuckle Powerbomb setting up the Phoenix Splash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:LOL :cole "UNDERHOOK DDT OUTTA NOWHERE!!!" FUCK outta here ut *


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

All I can hope for is he still teases the stomp (similar to how Orton teases the punt) & that eventually he does pull the trigger on it once in a blue moon, similar to the phoenix splash. I know it's not common in WWE but I wish guys would have rare finishers that were hardly used, similar to how Kurt Angle will occasionally win matches with the moonsault, or how Misawa had the Emerald Flowsion & Kobashi had the Burning Hammer, kinda like a save them for Wrestlemania type of move.

Cause when Rollins hits the Phoenix Splash, that shit should finish the match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Cause when Rollins hits the Phoenix Splash, that shit should finish the match.


The Phoenix Splash is more of a face move to me, so I really hope that once Rollins turns he begins to use to is it as a finisher. It's a thing of a beauty :banderas.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

So he is gonna use that shitty DDT instead of Paroxysm . They're so stupid.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Damien Sandow said:


> Vince is such a dumbass.
> 
> Can't wait till Rollins starts using just a superkick for his finisher. I mean, we only see a dozen superkicks every week so that should be special.


Man, if they cut the others' superkick fests, it would be a nice finisher for Rollins.

:justsayin


----------



## cmpunkgts (May 11, 2010)

MVP's drive by kick. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp8cYo9UDmw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe all wrestlers should wear head gear like in amateur boxing. I don't want to give Vince any ideas.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

El Capitan said:


> I'd keep it for special occasions like the punt.
> 
> Personally, I'd have him use the Turnbuckle Powerbomb, into a Bullsdog, then up for the Phoenix splash. Alternatively, you could just go with the Turnbuckle Powerbomb setting up the Phoenix Splash.


Rollins' phoenix splash is way too sloppy to be a regular finish. The only one he's hit in WWE wasn't even done right. Neville's second rope phoenix splash looks 10 times better.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

WWE should've banned Michael Cole, JBL and Booker T instead


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> WWE should've banned Michael Cole, JBL and Booker T instead


Wouldn't fix the problem... the WWE needs to be ban Vince and Dunn and probably Steph for good measure... then we might actually see improvement. Cole isn't horrible really, just the shit he is forced to say is.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Wouldn't fix the problem... the WWE needs to be ban Vince and Dunn and probably Steph for good measure... then we might actually see improvement. Cole isn't horrible really, just the shit he is forced to say is.


Was curious of this the other day Kabraxal: Was there a year for you that Michael Cole, before having to push social media and the network constantly, was a good commentator that didn't make you flinch? Maybe even... made you happy to listen to him? 

I took a 10-year break so figured I'd ask someone with a lot of WWE knowledge / history.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The WWE is just so soft these days. Pretty soon a "Hardcore" matches will consist of two guys hitting each other with pool noodles.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Curb Stomp was such a great finisher, that could be used creativly (just look at WM 31).

Rey Mystero's finisher was very situational, but nobody told him "hey man your opponents don't like looking like idiots to set up your stupid finisher, so here do a DDT instead"


----------



## CMRollins (Apr 12, 2015)

Basic punch is going to get banned soon, expect wrestlers to use slaps instead of punches..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

CMRollins said:


> Basic punch is going to get banned soon, expect wrestlers to use slaps instead of punches..


Flair chops leave more marks then fake punches


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Here's your Chokeslam for next year, folks.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

RCSheppy said:


> Here's your Chokeslam for next year, folks.



Amazing! Where, why, when, who, what?!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Here's your Chokeslam for next year, folks.


That is outstanding mime work :clap.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

WWE should just get rid of wrestling all together. We as fans obviously don't like, right? At least that's what it seems Vince and pedophile bucktooth fuckface Dunn believe. WWE superstars need to focus on the real reasons we watch: backstage segments, dancing, WWE network plugs, their reality tv shows that have nothing to do with wrestling. All that good stuff. 

Fuck this company. Can people please start not watching Raw along with me? Or just torrent it along with their PPV's. Don't give them a dime until shit changes. If we don't, we might see the Rated G era beginning.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

You gotta be fucking kidding me, This is probably the most bull shit thing WWE has ever done. Fucking Christ , Fuck WWE.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally!

It's most fake looking finisher in the bussiness.
How everyone crouches EVERYTIME(exmp. when he powerbombs in the turnbuckle) even his opponent know's that his finish position.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shishara said:


> Finally!
> 
> It's most fake looking finisher in the bussiness.
> How everyone crouches EVERYTIME(exmp. when he powerbombs in the turnbuckle) even his opponent know's that his finish position.


Is it really any worse than the zig zag?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Was curious of this the other day Kabraxal: Was there a year for you that Michael Cole, before having to push social media and the network constantly, was a good commentator that didn't make you flinch? Maybe even... made you happy to listen to him?
> 
> I took a 10-year break so figured I'd ask someone with a lot of WWE knowledge / history.


His stints pre 2008 were decent enough, nothing legendary though. His interviewing was always on point though. Though, now it is hard to go back and listen just because his voice has become so associated with terrible raws by this point...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This company may never understand that no matter how far they try to distance themselves from the craft and no matter how big globally they get, the bell will still ring and guys still go in the 20 by 20 squared circle to physically storytell. This company can try all they want: but they cannot eviscerate that ultimately the name of the game is wrestling and their roots stem from carnivals. WWE may think they have completely transcended that (hell we know Vince does since he has tried to since the 80s), but it all snaps back to wrestling. This is why it is a damn shame that the entertainers are so handcuffed to apply their craft with restrictions that now go well beyond "protecting the merchandise". The Curb Stomp is a move where it seems the giver has all the control in taking the bump since Seth takes his foot off at the end, and heck the only guy who spikes himself in the head with it unprotected is Lesnar, and obviously that is his choice, as is everyone's choice for that bump. This isn't a mmove for wrestler saftey, it is a move to avoid lawsuits since Seth is gaining prominence and more kids will inaccurately do the move which makes a mess for wwe when parents complain.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Really hoping the new finisher doesn't stick. The thought of him even trying that on Brock is amusing to me. So many more better options not even including the moves he already has in his arsenal. 

If they want an 'outta nowhere' move, why not the double knee facebuster? Sure, it's similar to the codebreaker but it's not like Jericho is around much. Then the curb stomp can be for Seth what the punt should have been for Orton before they banned the punt.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So Rollins' stipulation for Extreme Rules is the RKO is banned, but now his finisher is banned?

:maury


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Nightrow said:


> So Rollins' stipulation for Extreme Rules is the RKO is banned, but now his finisher is banned?
> 
> :maury


The only way their feud is gonna remain remotely memorable.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Someone was telling me this the other day. Did Vince recently see American History X or something??


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

Wilder said:


> WWE should just get rid of wrestling all together.


They would if they could! :serious:


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad I stopped watching weeks ago. Wwe is not entertaining at all. It's just plain boring to watch. They take away their champion's curb stomp finisher. What a dumb and horribly calculated decision. Wwe is dead


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

The curbstomp is apperantly banned - so how would you turn a real occurance into a kayfabe story?

I thought about Rollins argueing with HHH and Stephani, and then beating HHH with a low blow, and give a curb stomp to Stephani.
That would be sweat!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

They shouldn't mention it, I'd still like Rollins to bring it out for big matches.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

They don't need to, it'll be the Chris Benoit of wrestling moves.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Probably have Rollins go off backstage and start giving curbstomps to every innocent non-wrestler he comes across in the name of respect, to which HHH confronts him saying he is out of control and is banning the move from now on.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

All wrestlers he faces in future become extra mindful about crouching down with their head down facing the mat and thus Rollins never has the opportunity to hit the curb stomp again


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Have him "murder" Randy Orton with it. That way you can get rid of Orton and have a plausible reason to ban the move :wink2:


Two birds, one stone.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Rollins once curb stomped Ambrose on cinder blocks, taking him out of competition for months. If that wasn't enough, I don't see what would be. He'd have to curb stomp Stephanie or Vince or something.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

When Rollins banned RKO, Randy should've banned Rollins Curbstomp by saying he copied his punt that way it balances out kayfabe wise


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

They don't need to ban it. Rollins should just use it on bigger occasions like PPVs or when they want to write someone off tv.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Do a segment with Make A Wish kid that gets interrupted by Seth and he proceeds to curb stomp the kid.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



Pacmanboi said:


> They shouldn't mention it, I'd still like Rollins to bring it out for big matches.


Exactly. Just ignore it - leave the door open to bring it out in big matches.



Soul Cat said:


> Rollins once curb stomped Ambrose on cinder blocks, taking him out of competition for months. If that wasn't enough, I don't see what would be. He'd have to curb stomp Stephanie or Vince or something.



He's a heel. You don't turn him face (by attacking Vince or Steph) just for the sake of banning a move, that's stupid.

They can bring in some celebrity though - Donald Trump, or someone like that whose not very tough - have Seth Rollins get in an argument with them and curb stomp them. Then WWE bans the move because said celebrity threatens legal action - make a small angle out of it.





BeastIncarnate said:


> They don't need to ban it. Rollins should just use it on bigger occasions like PPVs or when they want to write someone off tv.


Like the first guy said - i agree with this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

*Just have the Authority emasculate him like they always do and straight up tell him he can't do the move. Might as well put Seth in a dress at this point:*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> Probably have Rollins go off backstage and start giving curbstomps to every innocent non-wrestler he comes across in the name of respect, to which HHH confronts him saying he is out of control and is banning the move from now on.


:agree:
Either this or they should have had Orton ban it for their match extreme rules, Rollins then debuts a new finisher at the PPV and as it helps him win the match he decides to keep it.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Kayfabe ban? There's no kayfabe ban, there's only real ban. The only way it could work is if they go out and say plain and simple "it's too dangerous". Banning it because he curbstomps Stephanie? Come on guys, what sort of punishment is that? It's like destroying the gun I used to kill someone instead of sending me to jail.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



ste1592 said:


> Kayfabe ban? There's no kayfabe ban, there's only real ban. The only way it could work is if they go out and say plain and simple "it's too dangerous". Banning it because he curbstomps Stephanie? Come on guys, what sort of punishment is that? It's like destroying the gun I used to kill someone instead of sending me to jail.


If he curbstomps Stephanie , he would become the most over face in history lol , that would be a bit counterproductive .


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Just have him say he doesn't need it because he's constantly evolving and that's why he's the face of the WWE.

Or just sweep it under the rug and it can hang out with katie vic.


----------



## CMRollins (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

Have Orton bans the using of the Stomp on ER, then let Rollins wins with a new sick finisher and then he could say "I beat you with that move, so i no longer use my stomp".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

looter said:


> Glad I stopped watching weeks ago. Wwe is not entertaining at all. It's just plain boring to watch. They take away their champion's curb stomp finisher. What a dumb and horribly calculated decision. Wwe is dead


If you haven't already check out Lucha Underground, its everything you could want in a wrestling show, Great characters, great storylines, and amazing wrestling. They almost never have a bad show, i hope more start watching it cause they could be legit competition for WWE if they can grow and get a bigger fanbase.


----------



## Alfy23 (Feb 5, 2015)

*In-Depth Interview with the man who broke the Curb Stomp Story*

I spoke with Justin LaBar of WrestleZone.com who originally broke the story of the Curb Stomp being banned. 

For the first time, LaBar went in-depth about how he received the information, what he was told by multiple sources within WWE and the subsequent fallout. It's a very enlightening interview that includes quotes from sources who imply that legal matters may have lead to the "replacement" of the Curb Stomp as Rollins' finisher. 

Please find the link below in addition to quotes. The interview begins at the 18:55 mark. 

https://soundcloud.com/akonuwa/podnasty-the-banned-curb-stomp-episode

“I had gotten told by one source, and they were one of my more reliable sources,” said LaBar. 

“They had alerted me actually late last week. They said ‘go back and watch Rollins.’ They said ‘did you notice anything different?’ And so I went back and watched Raw, and I didn’t know how specific I was supposed to get. I noticed his music is a little bit different, and I said I just noticed he had been wrestling a lot of matches and doing a lot of things on Raw, even before becoming champion, and obviously the only thing he really did other than sitting in that La-Z-Boy chair with Randy Orton was—he did the B.S. lay-down segment with Kane.” 

“As they were kind of playing this cat-and-mouse fun game with me, it was kind of like a trivia game, I got a different source who was on the road with WWE regularly and they just came bluntly out and said ‘Rollins isn’t going to be doing the Curb Stomp anymore. Ever since the litigations that came out’,” said LaBar. 

According to Labar, his second source went on to tell him “‘WWE’s legal team is kind of saying you might want to just step away from this.’”

“And then so I go back and talk to the other source and now I’m like ‘oh my god, the music’s changed, the Titantron’s gone’ and then they tell me basically the same thing that the other source said.” 

LaBar also discussed NXT coming to Pittsburgh and much more in this very enlightening interview.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: In-Depth Interview with the man who broke the Curb Stomp Story*

So yea probably some kid did the Curb Stomp to his brother or something and WWE got sued so they told him to quit doing it.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

Lot of over reaction in this thread. WWE is dead because Rollins has to change his finish?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

After ER, they do a match where the loser's finisher is banned forever

Rollins loses by disqualification and while he keeps the WWE title, he still loses the curb stomp


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

I like the idea of him doing it on some important guest (Obviously do it lightly if they're a non wrestler), have Stephanie and Trips say that he's out of control with the move and ban him from using it and strip him of the title if he uses it again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*

I wouldn't ban it for real or in kayfabe :draper2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



Londrick said:


> Do a segment with Make A Wish kid that gets interrupted by Seth and he proceeds to curb stomp the kid.


Pretty sure that's a face turn. I know I'd cheer for that, at least.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

goc said:


> Lot of over reaction in this thread. WWE is dead because Rollins has to change his finish?



Nah, but they're stripping their CHAMPION of an incredibly over finisher, that has put down Ambrose and Orton for MONTHES and won him the fucking world title.

Instead, they gave him something crappy and generic. WWE is not dead alright, but they're killing Seth's characters, with that, and his awful booking right now.

All that because some fuckwit kid tried to curbstomp a friend or something. USA my ass. In Europe you can't sue a company because your son is so stupid he deserves to be shot.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



ironcladd1 said:


> After ER, they do a match where the loser's finisher is banned forever
> 
> Rollins loses by disqualification and while he keeps the WWE title, he still loses the curb stomp


Loses by DQ at ER
Sounds legit

edit: my bad, you said after ER


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait...so they didn't ban it and instead just gave him another primary finisher?


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure if it was your decision to make and you had lawyers telling you "Hey we should ban this move because it will make a potential court case over this go a lot smoother" you would ban the move. Trying to protect the entire company from a legal standpoint is more important than protecting 1 guy's finishing move.

Lawsuits are expensive and juries can be pretty stupid at times.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



Luis Magalhaes said:


> Loses by DQ at ER
> Sounds legit


I said "After ER" not at ER.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

Hope fans chant "Curb Stomp" whenever Rollins is on. Better than chanting "CM Punk"


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe is just corny at this point. Why watch it? They banning moves making their product even worst than it already is. It's awful. Stop supporting this god awful/dying company. It's unwatchable and has been this way for whole year


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



Soul Cat said:


> Rollins once curb stomped Ambrose on cinder blocks, taking him out of competition for months. If that wasn't enough, I don't see what would be. He'd have to curb stomp Stephanie or Vince or something.


Your kayfabe is showing. Jesus christ lol


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I understand. There has never been a botch but Curb Stomp someone wrong and...

I dont agree with him and Dean having similar moves.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

looter said:


> Wwe is just corny at this point. Why watch it? They banning moves making their product even worst than it already is. It's awful. Stop supporting this god awful/dying company. It's unwatchable and has been this way for whole year


*BEST way to sum it up here. WWE banning the move is the final straw for me, pathetic. Way to pussify the product even more than it already was. Fuck em.
*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: How would you kayfabe ban the curbstomp?*



Wilder said:


> Your kayfabe is showing. Jesus christ lol


The thread my post was in (before it was merged into this mega-thread) was about "kayfabe banning" the already banned move. Of course my kayfabe was showing. How else was I going to answer the kayfabe-centered question?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Stuff like this is why I'm slowly drifting away from WWE. I get certain moves are dangerous, but it's also one of the reasons I watch it because of the elements of danger. Soon it will just be a bunch of kick n punched based matches with a submission move to end the match. 

NXT still holds some damn fine wrestling and the occasional PPV can be good, but WWE seems very diluted at best. Might be time to look elsewhere.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's pretty sad that they've spent so much time building the move itself up to be a legit threat of a finisher only to ban it. Pointless.


----------



## Fan Since 5 (Nov 22, 2012)

To ban the curb stomp is ridiculous, same with Orton's punt. The reasons for banning these moves are to prevent concussions, but that point to me is sounding like it blurs the lines between kayfabe and what's real!

The curb stomp didn't give anyone concussions IRL, and as for the punt it is the result of far far less concussions than a botched superkick which we see from one in every two superstars still perform.

So was the curb stomp and the punt banned because they look brutal? Because last I checked that's what pro wrestling is meant to be.. If it's a legit concern for head injury ban all forms of kicks.
PS if kicks are banned, I'm done.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Fan Since 5 said:


> The curb stomp didn't give anyone concussions IRL.


No, but it is possible to do it wrong and hurt someone's neck. I understand the decision.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Fan Since 5 said:


> To ban the curb stomp is ridiculous, same with Orton's punt. The reasons for banning these moves are to prevent concussions, but that point to me is sounding like it blurs the lines between kayfabe and what's real!
> 
> The curb stomp didn't give anyone concussions IRL, and as for the punt it is the result of far far less concussions than a botched superkick which we see from one in every two superstars still perform.
> 
> ...


One could argue that the moves aren't realistic because it would completely destroy the opponent and take him out of action for a while, but then again it's wrestling.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay so just add another nail in the wrestling move coffin. It's like trying to get into a fight with someone you hate but first have to run down a checklist of moves that seem unsafe. :jericho3


WWE just seems more phony by the day. 

So I've seen people say that the WWE is going to try everything in their power to bury this move and remove it from their archives. Can't wait for it to be edited out of WM when he won the god damn belt too.


Now act like it never existed? Wash their hands of it with no explanation? Christ why do they do this crap though? It is such shameless history rewriting and obvious politicking that even the most casual of casual fan would clearly witness. The move has been a staple for a couple years now and everyone built it up as the most devastating move.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Sigh... the curb stomp just has so much chemistry with Lesnar. It would've been a good plot device for the Rollins/Lesnar feud of the Summer. Lesnar took a shitload of curb stomps and he even referred to rollins as Mr. curb stomp. man that would've made for a great feud but now its gone.. i can only hope that they are saving it for that feud.

the curb stomp is identical to seth rollins. its what he used to betray the shield, to take dean ambrose out of action by curb stomping him through cinder blocks, to take out orton for many months, and to win the title at WM. smh its so disappointing to see a move built up so well only to ban it.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Also.. are they gonna Chris Benoit this move? If they chris benoit this move they are basically taking away ALL of Rollin's most memorable moments.. winning the title at WM, curb stomping Dean through cinderblcoks, taking Randy out of action, etc. They're ruining Rollins legacy if they chris benoit this move


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Good always hated the curbstomp just as much as the 619. Lol let me get just in the right position for you to do your finisher even tho I know what it is


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Was anyone ever actually hurt by the move?

Damn near every movie is _potentially _ dangerous. It's a FUCKING DANGEROUS profession. How can they be fine with Dean Ambrose getting dumped ten feet down through a ladder onto his neck but the Curb Stomp JUST HAS TO GO!!! 

Fuck off. Stupid wanks.


----------



## 90sKid (Feb 27, 2015)

goc said:


> I'm pretty sure if it was your decision to make and you had lawyers telling you "Hey we should ban this move because it will make a potential court case over this go a lot smoother" you would ban the move. Trying to protect the entire company from a legal standpoint is more important than protecting 1 guy's finishing move.
> 
> Lawsuits are expensive and juries can be pretty stupid at times.


By this logic every move should be banned or pro wrestling altogether because there will always be some idiots who will try a F-5, elbow drop, diving headbutt, spinebuster, german suplex or neckbreaker and injure or kill someone.
If you need to ban a move because you are afraid you can lose a lawsuit then there is always a danger you can be sued again and again as long as you have pro wrestling matches as a company


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

This is like taking away the Stunner from Austin right when he won his first belt. It's unbelievable!

My theory is they did it because it's an easy move for the 4 year olds this show is aimed at to mimic. Obviously it's not that dangerous in the ring or even in real life when compared to many other finishers, but it's easier to hit this on somebody when they aren't prepared. 4 year olds might have a hard time hitting a piledriver or DDT on someone. However, they might be able to catch a little kid off guard when he's picking up his toys and stomp on his head. WWE knows that the only people who like their program now is 4 year old kids, so they are trying to get ahead of what could someday bring bad publicity:

Breaking news: 4 year old boy kills baby sister by stomping on her head after viewing WWE curbstomp move! Tune in at 11 for the full story!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

JamJamGigolo said:


> My theory is they did it because it's an easy move for the 4 year olds this show is aimed at to mimic. Obviously it's not that dangerous in the ring or even in real life when compared to many other finishers, but it's easier to hit this on somebody when they aren't prepared. 4 year olds might have a hard time hitting a piledriver or DDT on someone. However, they might be able to catch a little kid off guard when he's picking up his toys and stomp on his head. WWE knows that the only people who like their program now is 4 year old kids, so they are trying to get ahead of what could someday bring bad publicity:


This is probably exactly why they banned the move.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Calling it the Curb Stomp is more damaging than the move itself. Blackout or Peace of Mind was just fine. There isn't even a damn curb involved!

I haven't seen his new move but "DDT/Facebuster" sounds like something everyone already uses. So much for being distinctive.


----------

